# Leaf's Gallery



## g u a v a (Aug 23, 2014)

*Leaf's Gallery ~ Requests Open (0/2)*

Helloo!

Welcome to my gallery page! I'm sort of taking request at the moment so feel free to leave me any request and I'll do a random drawing whenever I have free time.

Also disclaimer if an order is too difficult/I am not happy with the results I reserve the right to refuse working on it.

*Orders List*



Spoiler



*Current orders:*
none ~ too busy with school!

*Waitlist:*
1. poppet - (x)
2. starlark - (x)
3. Gregriii - (x)
4. Bird - (x)
5. Sholee - (x)
6. Gracelia - (x)
7. pengutango - (x)
8. BirdsAreCoolYo - (x)
9. Crystal - (x)
10. Skyfall - (x)
11. Ayaya - (x)
12 elia - (x)
13. Jaebeomie - (x)
14. Axeler137 - (x)
15. GoldieJoan - (x)
16. Mango - (x)
17. The Hidden Owl - (x)



~~~

*Completed Artwork*



Spoiler



_For Myself/Competitions_









































_Stepheroo_





_ObeseMudkipz_













_emmatheweirdo_









_Gregriii_









_Bird_









_Sparkanine_





_Starlark_









_Sholee_









_katiegurl1223_





_Jello_





_MC4pros_





_Zane_









_Luckypinch_









_neon-tetra_





_BerryPop_





_Swiftstream_





_pengutango_










_Pocket_





__Moonblast__





_Gracelia_





_Kairi-Kitten_












~~~

*Mayor Drawings*

For those interested in drawing my mayor, here's some reference images;



Spoiler


























I'll pay TBT for your drawings :>~ Or an art trade depending on the drawing quality.

~~~

*Art of my Mayor*



Spoiler



_by The Hidden Owl_





_by Zane_ <3 ilu













_by Kawaii Cupcakes_





_by MC4pros_









_by Luckypinch_





_by Swiftstream_





_by Pocket_ // Art Thread // Tumblr











Thanks to everyone who has created something for me! I appreciate that you've taken the time to create something :> Also, as you can see I have a thing for my mayor wearing a giant peach costume~ If you wanna just try and draw it feel free to do it! I will, if I can, tip you some TBT :>


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

If I doodle something, and you like it, can I get a banner for my Cycling shop? ;o;
If you don't like it, you can just take it for free and throw it in the trash. lmfao


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 23, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> If I doodle something, and you like it, can I get a banner for my Cycling shop? ;o;
> If you don't like it, you can just take it for free and throw it in the trash. lmfao



Ooh! Certainly. I'll make you a banner regardless since you're investing time into a doodle for me :> Let me know the specifics of the banner and a general direction/look for it and I'll get to work right away!


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 23, 2014)

Omfg I'm so doodling you something!!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 23, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Omfg I'm so doodling you something!!



Eeee~ Thank you! That'd be amazing. If you'd like anything in return just let me know! I can also try my hand at doodling mayors but to be frank I'm more shape-oriented so type projects and vector work is more my expertise I suppose. ^_^ 

I'd be interested in getting some requests for that since it'd help me get inspired into creating work again. It's been a while...


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Ooh! Certainly. I'll make you a banner regardless since you're investing time into a doodle for me :> Let me know the specifics of the banner and a general direction/look for it and I'll get to work right away!



I just want something that says "TaterTot Cycling" and has some tater tots on it somewhere. And if you wanna see my shop's color scheme, it's link is in my signature, thanks so much omg. I'm gonna start your doodle in a sec.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 23, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I just want something that says "TaterTot Cycling" and has some tater tots on it somewhere. And if you wanna see my shop's color scheme, it's link is in my signature, thanks so much omg. I'm gonna start your doodle in a sec.



Very neat! I have a couple ideas already. I'm going out soon, so it'll have to wait until I get home later, hope that's okay! I'll have it ready for you by tomorrow :>

~~~

EDIT: Same for anyone who'd like to trade art it'll have to wait until later tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Very neat! I have a couple ideas already. I'm going out soon, so it'll have to wait until I get home later, hope that's okay! I'll have it ready for you by tomorrow :>
> 
> ~~~
> 
> EDIT: Same for anyone who'd like to trade art it'll have to wait until later tonight/tomorrow!



That's totally fine! Tysm.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 24, 2014)

Finished with the banner~ hope you like it! Figured I'd go for something that would pair nicely with the rest of your shop~ 



Spoiler











If you'd like me to edit anything let me know :>


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 24, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Finished with the banner~ hope you like it! Figured I'd go for something that would pair nicely with the rest of your shop~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg that's so perfect, I'm just gonna whip up your doodle now. However, since I am going to be putting effort into it, it may not be one until later tonight, is that okay? :c


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 24, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Omg that's so perfect, I'm just gonna whip up your doodle now. However, since I am going to be putting effort into it, it may not be one until later tonight, is that okay? :c



Eeee~ I'm happy you like it. And yep no worries whenever you're ready ^_^


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump~ :> I'd love to do more art trades if anyone's interested, or just requests in general! If you need signs or other stuffs let me know!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 25, 2014)

Updated the thread to be a sort of gallery/shop/art trade type thing?? Eh might be too much for one thread but oh well.

Here's something I made for the signature of the week contest:



Spoiler


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump~ If anyone would like to request anything I'd be happy to try my hand at it! Especially mayors, for free! 

Also accepting requests for banners/signatures but at a fee :>


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 26, 2014)

How much are you charging for banners? I would love to doodle your mayor for you too! c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 26, 2014)

Can you do one with Lumious? For the letters can you did with what you did with the lobo one? My villagers are diana, rudy, mira, walt, drago, papi, marina, eugene, rosie, mitzi. You don't have to use all just wanted to list them so you can use one like the lobo


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> How much are you charging for banners? I would love to doodle your mayor for you too! c:



Mm I'd say around 30 tbt? Is that reasonable? ; A; 

I could trade with you though if you wanna doodle my mayor ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can you do one with Lumious? For the letters can you did with what you did with the lobo one? My villagers are diana, rudy, mira, walt, drago, papi, marina, eugene, rosie, mitzi. You don't have to use all just wanted to list them so you can use one like the lobo



Ooh! I think Eugene or Rudy would be really good options. Also, what do you mean Lumious? Like have it read Lumious? Lemme know!

Also since it's a more complicated signature would 60 tbt be okay?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 26, 2014)

Yep that's what I mean. And 60 is good sending now


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yep that's what I mean. And 60 is good sending now



Ahh okie. I'd prefer if you waited until you saw the signature in case there's anything you'd like to tweak. So if you haven't sent it yet, that'd be good! I'll start working on it now~

EDIT: Nvm you sent it already xD, any colors that you like? Or photos that'd you'd like me to work into the font-color?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 26, 2014)

Oops my bad xC


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 26, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Mm I'd say around 30 tbt? Is that reasonable? ; A;
> 
> I could trade with you though if you wanna doodle my mayor ^_^



You draw mayors too? Maybe we could trade a mayor doodle for a mayor doodle? ( Forgive if I'm wrong, I just saw that you said this so just thought I'd double check o: )



Mayor Leaf said:


> ... If anyone would like to request anything I'd be happy to try my hand at it! Especially mayors, for free! ...



I can pay for a banner too c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh I forgot to mention. Can it be the size about my other town sigs in my spoiler? Not the sprite one but the drawn one and word one


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> You draw mayors too? Maybe we could trade a mayor doodle for a mayor doodle? ( Forgive if I'm wrong, I just saw that you said this so just thought I'd double check o: )
> 
> 
> 
> I can pay for a banner too c:



Hmm, well I wouldn't say I draw mayors, but rather that I'd like to try my hand at it. I can't promise they'll be any good, in fact most of the times I scrap my drawings of my mayor >w<. So, I'm not sure if you'd still like to trade.

Let me know the details for the banner though and I'll get to work on it tonight.




ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh I forgot to mention. Can it be the size about my other town sigs in my spoiler? Not the sprite one but the drawn one and word one









This one? It might be a bit of a challenge because of the height but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh no not that one the ones in my spoiler


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh no not that one the ones in my spoiler



Oh I see! I didn't see the lumious one before, definitely I think I can make that work. :>


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 26, 2014)

I love all art so I'd still love to trade mayor doodles <3

Here's my mayor {x} {x}

As for the banner, hmmm let's see... 

Could you do something like the one you have and add an image to the side of it? Something like this?



Spoiler: please excuse my terrible 3 second doodle~











Using the image in my spoiler currently c:​


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I love all art so I'd still love to trade mayor doodles <3
> 
> Here's my mayor {x} {x}
> 
> ...



Yep~ Would you like me to use the same animal crossing font or something different? I can try something new :> For the image are you looking for a mayor picture? I could use the in your signature? 

Also, I can't guarantee my mayor illustration will be any good but I'll try my hardest!

~~~

@ObeseMudkips



Spoiler











Hope you like it! Let me know if the orange grid is too much, I based it off of Rudy's default shirt. :>


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 26, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Yep~ Would you like me to use the same animal crossing font or something different? I can try something new :> For the image are you looking for a mayor picture? I could use the in your signature?
> 
> Also, I can't guarantee my mayor illustration will be any good but I'll try my hardest!



lol yes, I meant signature, not spoiler cx my bad~ 

but I'll let you decide the font c: Whatever you think looks cute next to my mayor is great! as for the color of the letters, can you match the lighter pink on her sweater? Maybe in some kind of subtle pattern? I like how the pattern in yours isn't too distracting c: Up to you again!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> lol yes, I meant signature, not spoiler cx my bad~
> 
> but I'll let you decide the font c: Whatever you think looks cute next to my mayor is great! as for the color of the letters, can you match the lighter pink on her sweater? Maybe in some kind of subtle pattern? I like how the pattern in yours isn't too distracting c: Up to you again!



Yep! I'll definitely work with the pink tones :> I'll get started on it right away! I'll take some time tomorrow for your mayor since the thought of doing that now is too much! XD I should have your signature done in about an hour or so.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you so much! Sounds awesome c: I can't wait!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

@emmatheweirdo



Spoiler











Hope you like it! ^_^ (I personally really love the flower pattern, I'm saving that one for sure!)

EDIT: Also decided not to add a credit to this one since it uses someone else's art on it, but if you wouldn't mind either setting it as a click-through to my profile or crediting me in your about me, that'd be great!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh also can I use it in my sig?c:


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh also can I use it in my sig?c:



The Rudy signature? Yeah go for it~ ^_^ You bought it!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 26, 2014)

Will lurk for the eugene one first. As I'm to lazy to put 1 in now and the other later


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Will lurk for the eugene one first. As I'm to lazy to put 1 in now and the other later



Okie dokie! I might get around to it tonight after all, since Emma's didn't take so long. ^_^ Keep an eye out!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 26, 2014)

Will check in the morning since it's almost 2 here


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 26, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> @emmatheweirdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EEEEEEEEEP! I loveeee it <33 Tysm omg c: I'll definitely credit you, of course! I really love the flower pattern too :3


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

Done with the Eugene version~



Spoiler











I added a bunch of zippers since Eugene's default shirt is a leather jacket with some zippers, figured it paired nicely :>

Hope you like it!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 26, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Done with the Eugene version~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! Thank you


----------



## Bird (Aug 26, 2014)

I would like one, it's really awesome how you do it.  but I'm trying to save up for a blue feather...


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

Bird said:


> I would like one, it's really awesome how you do it.  but I'm trying to save up for a blue feather...



Eee~ My prices aren't very high since I'm only getting started with the whole selling signatures/banners thing, so anywhere around 30-60 tbt would be ideal ^_^;; Lemme know if it works for you! 
_I'm also saving for collectibles >w< (green letters in case you hadn't seen me around buying everything)_

Also I'm probably going to do a few more of the animal crossing-style signatures since I want it to retain it's unique-ness. ^^;;


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 26, 2014)

I always wanted your art, your monique art was so cute :3 Could you make my name with Chester, and other version with Rosie? :3 What amount would be?


----------



## Bird (Aug 26, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eee~ My prices aren't very high since I'm only getting started with the whole selling signatures/banners thing, so anywhere around 30-60 tbt would be ideal ^_^;; Lemme know if it works for you!
> _I'm also saving for collectibles >w< (green letters in case you hadn't seen me around buying everything)_
> 
> Also I'm probably going to do a few more of the animal crossing-style signatures since I want it to retain it's unique-ness. ^^;;


What a great price! Sadly I gave away my green letter to someone. D: Would you mind doing "Bird" with Pierce please? Don't know if you can take two at time but I'll just do one for now.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I always wanted your art, your monique art was so cute :3 Could you make my name with Chester, and other version with Rosie? :3 What amount would be?



Sure ^_^! Both very cute villagers and easy to incorporate. Would 50-60tbt per signature be okay? 

Also, what would you like the text to say?


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 26, 2014)

Gregriii, okay, 120! Now I send the tbt!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

Bird said:


> What a great price! Sadly I gave away my green letter to someone. D: Would you mind doing "Bird" with Pierce please? Don't know if you can take two at time but I'll just do one for now.



Ooh a bird villager! I've never tried one, so why not try now >w<! I'll have to see how I work with Bird in order to have a Pierce be a letter since none of them really match his face-shape, but worry not!

If I'm unable to work it into a letter would it be okay if it was on the side?

EDIT: I can do multiple ones~ So if you'd like to order up another just let me know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Gregriii, okay, 120! Now I send the tbt!



Okie dokie! I'll get to working on them tonight. ^_^ I'll VM you once they're done.

Thank you!

Also update: I'll do couple more villager-type signatures if anyone's interested, past that I probably won't be doing too many and instead will focus on creating new signature looks~


----------



## Bird (Aug 26, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Ooh a bird villager! I've never tried one, so why not try now >w<! I'll have to see how I work with Bird in order to have a Pierce be a letter since none of them really match his face-shape, but worry not!
> 
> If I'm unable to work it into a letter would it be okay if it was on the side?
> 
> EDIT: I can do multiple ones~ So if you'd like to order up another just let me know.



Ohh... okay! Go ahead, you always experiment with my orders. 
Can you also do an Apollo version too please? Let me get my bells ready. c:


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

Bird said:


> Ohh... okay! Go ahead, you always experiment with my orders.
> Can you also do an Apollo version too please? Let me get my bells ready. c:



Okie! Will do, I'll test out the arrangements. ^_^ I'll probably get to yours tomorrow since it's getting to be late, hope that's alright! I'll VM you when they're ready to go.


----------



## Bird (Aug 26, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Okie! Will do, I'll test out the arrangements. ^_^ I'll probably get to yours tomorrow since it's getting to be late, hope that's alright! I'll VM you when they're ready to go.



Should I send the payment now? :]


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

Bird said:


> Should I send the payment now? :]



If you'd like~ ^_^ Since I don't have a bunch of orders it's not hard for me to lose track of who's paid or not, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Bird (Aug 26, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> If you'd like~ ^_^ Since I don't have a bunch of orders it's not hard for me to lose track of who's paid or not, so it doesn't really matter.



All ready sent. c: Do you think you could do them with a size of 400 by 200 pixels? Or is that too small?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

Bird said:


> All ready sent. c: Do you think you could do them with a size of 400 by 200 pixels? Or is that too small?



I think that size will work nicely~ Especially since your username is only four characters ^_^

Thanks for the payment and like I said, I'll work on it tomorrow since I'm getting a weee bit tired~


----------



## Bird (Aug 26, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I think that size will work nicely~ Especially since your username is only four characters ^_^
> 
> Thanks for the payment and like I said, I'll work on it tomorrow since I'm getting a weee bit tired~



You can go sleep, I can wait for it. ^v^


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

@Gregiii~ Finished the first of your signatures. :> It was a lot of fun to work with Chester's design, tried to keep as much of his features as possible and I managed to replicate the yawning with the shape of the e~

Hope y'like it!

EDIT: Fixed the typo!



Spoiler












I'll finish up Rosie tomorrow :> and then get started on your signatures Bird! Oh and also start on emma's mayor ^_^~

~~~

Thanks to everyone who's ordered so far! I really enjoy getting to work on creating things, I've been lacking motivation so this is just what I needed!

I'll leave requests open for the night, so request away! Just a reminder that I'll only be doing a couple more of the villager signature, after that I'll probably only make them for myself~ Not sure if it'll be a first come-first serve dealio since I could get more than a couple orders overnight, but I'll deal with that tomorrow! 

Anyway! Thanks everyone ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg facepalm moment when I realize I forgot an r in gregriii hahaha, sorry about that I'll fix that up promptly xD Fixed~


----------



## Bird (Aug 26, 2014)

You can take your time with my order. c:


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 26, 2014)

Arent you doing drawings anymore?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Arent you doing drawings anymore?



Still am ^_^~ I'm currently doing a mayor art trade with emma. I'm still available to trade I just figured I'd get a few signatures/banners out there to save up for another green letter :>


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 26, 2014)

Would the art be free? Or would I have to trade my sucking art?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Would the art be free? Or would I have to trade my sucking art?



I'd prefer to trade :> But I won't charge, since I'm new to mayor doodles. Banners/signatures are 30-60 tbt though~


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

Done with your second signature Gregriii~



Spoiler











Hope you like it! If there's anything you'd like me to tweak on either signature let me know!

~~~

As a reminder I'm still taking orders ^_^


----------



## dragonair (Aug 26, 2014)

sometimes i come into this thread just to look at your graphics because they're just so perf & pretty ♥♥


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

dragonair said:


> sometimes i come into this thread just to look at your graphics because they're just so perf & pretty ♥♥



>w<! Awww thank you~ This made my day :>


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

@Bird~

Here's the first one! Eee I really hope you like it, if you don't feel free to let me know what things to change >w<. I tried working Pierce into the B since his beak was a similar shape~



Spoiler


----------



## Bird (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> @Bird~
> 
> Here's the first one! Eee I really hope you like it, if you don't feel free to let me know what things to change >w<. I tried working Pierce into the B since his beak was a similar shape~
> 
> ...



Aaaa I love it! It's so pretty... Thanks again! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, can I put them into my signature please?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Bird said:


> Aaaa I love it! It's so pretty... Thanks again! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, can I put them into my signature please?



Yaaaay~ I'm glad you liked it :> And yep! They're yours ^_^. I'll work on the Apollo one in a bit, I'm trying to think of ways to jazz it up since Apollo has a pretty straight-forward design.

Btw working with Pierce was a joy~ I'm happy you requested him since it made me learn new ways of applying certain tools in illustrator :>


----------



## Bird (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Yaaaay~ I'm glad you liked it :> And yep! They're yours ^_^. I'll work on the Apollo one in a bit, I'm trying to think of ways to jazz it up since Apollo has a pretty straight-forward design.
> 
> Btw working with Pierce was a joy~ I'm happy you requested him since it made me learn new ways of applying certain tools in illustrator :>


Heh, I like it when people try new things! Can wait to see Apollo's design. ^v^

- - - Post Merge - - -

What do you call these designs anyway?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Bird said:


> Heh, I like it when people try new things! Can wait to see Apollo's design. ^v^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What do you call these designs anyway?



:> Working on Apollo tonight~ 

Also, hmm, I'm not sure what to call them. They're sort of like typography meets minimalist design I suppose since the villager sketches are quite simple. But essentially they're just villager-themed signatures.

EDIT: Also congrats on the blue feather >W<!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 27, 2014)

Wahh your designs are pretty~ Very nice~ *.*


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wahh your designs are pretty~ Very nice~ *.*



Eee~ Thank you :> (lovely signature/avatar combo btw!)

I hope I can get some more practice with mayor illustrations >w< I might try and draw my mayor soon.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 27, 2014)

OMG SUPER CUTE DD: I want top put them in my sig but I can't cuz the pok?mon animation TT


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> OMG SUPER CUTE DD: I want top put them in my sig but I can't cuz the pok?mon animation TT



Eeee~ Glad you liked them! Oh well~ Maybe you can use them whenever you want to change your signature up :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished up your Apollo signature Bird!~ Hope ya like it! I went with a coffee cup pattern since he was always hanging around the museum cafe in the Animal Crossing movie



Spoiler











^_^~!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello, Mayor Leaf! I'd like to request :3

May I have a typography signature that says "Tiff" and can it possibly have Kid Cat incorporated into it? I am willing to pay 40-50 TBT if you'd like. Thank you very much!


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 27, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor? I can pay some TBT but I don't have much left after I bought a blue feather


----------



## Bird (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eeee~ Glad you liked them! Oh well~ Maybe you can use them whenever you want to change your signature up :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Woke up. I love it! ^v^ True about the movie lol.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Bird said:


> Woke up. I love it! ^v^ True about the movie lol.



Eeee~ I'm so glad you liked it :3 

Taking a couple more requests since I'm through all my orders, if anyone's interested :>


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

hi um could you do one of those texty thingies please?
it's not for me, it's a gift for my boyf xD
could you do the name Daniel with a steampunk theme please? anything with old clocks or cogs. surprise me, we're not picky 
(if you're charging (i'm not sure if you are) then just tell me how much you want)


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

starlark said:


> hi um could you do one of those texty thingies please?
> it's not for me, it's a gift for my boyf xD
> could you do the name Daniel with a steampunk theme please? anything with old clocks or cogs. surprise me, we're not picky
> (if you're charging (i'm not sure if you are) then just tell me how much you want)



For signatures I'm charging anywhere from 30-60, your choice. Normally with more complicated signatures like this one it's on the higher end price, but my prices aren't set in stone, pay what you can afford :> 

And sure! I'll get to working on it tonight, do you need it by a specific date or would today/tomorrow work fine?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh, quick question: should I send payment before or after?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

O shoot didn't see these! Woops my bad~



Sparkanine said:


> Hello, Mayor Leaf! I'd like to request :3
> 
> May I have a typography signature that says "Tiff" and can it possibly have Kid Cat incorporated into it? I am willing to pay 40-50 TBT if you'd like. Thank you very much!



Also, yes I can do this! It might be a bit hard, but I'll try to get Kid Cat in there somehow. And yes that is fine!~



ryan88 said:


> Can you draw my mayor? I can pay some TBT but I don't have much left after I bought a blue feather



Sure! I'm just now getting started so I can do it for free since I'm not all that good... But yeah~

Okay woops update~

Getting started on Sparkanines today, then Ryan88 and then starlark :>

Also you can send it before/after it doesn't matter, whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> For signatures I'm charging anywhere from 30-60, your choice. Normally with more complicated signatures like this one it's on the higher end price, but my prices aren't set in stone, pay what you can afford :>
> 
> And sure! I'll get to working on it tonight, do you need it by a specific date or would today/tomorrow work fine?



30-60 sounds absolutely fine! and today/tommorrow is perfect, just let me know when you've finished, tell me how much you'd like! :3


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

starlark said:


> 30-60 sounds absolutely fine! and today/tommorrow is perfect, just let me know when you've finished, tell me how much you'd like! :3



Would 60 work then? :> I'm gonna have to edit the fonts myself and draw up some steampunky bits for it so that may take some more time.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> ...



Ah, ok, thanks! I'll just give you 50 because you said it might be difficult :>
Thank you so much!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ah, ok, thanks! I'll just give you 50 because you said it might be difficult :>
> Thank you so much!



Payment received! I'll start working on it later today :> Also, is there any specific size you'd like it to be? Or just standard signature size?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Payment received! I'll start working on it later today :> Also, is there any specific size you'd like it to be? Or just standard signature size?


Oh, can it be around 400x200? If not, feel free to make it any size.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

[SUP][/SUP]





Mayor Leaf said:


> Would 60 work then? :> I'm gonna have to edit the fonts myself and draw up some steampunky bits for it so that may take some more time.



that sounds absolutely perfect! I'll send it after if that's okay ^^
(Just an idea, you don't have to use it at all, but you could put a cog image or shape in the space of the "a" and delete it so there's a cog silhouette in it c: 
you probably don't have a clue what im saying xD)


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

starlark said:


> [SUP][/SUP]
> 
> that sounds absolutely perfect! I'll send it after if that's okay ^^
> (Just an idea, you don't have to use it at all, but you could put a cog image or shape in the space of the "a" and delete it so there's a cog silhouette in it c:
> you probably don't have a clue what im saying xD)



Noo, I do~ Yeah I was thinking about doing something with the a or e letter to make it look like cogs or something neat :>

I'll get started on yours once I finish the other two orders before yours, most likely it'll be done by tomorrow, hope that is okay :> And sure, payment is fine after


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Noo, I do~ Yeah I was thinking about doing something with the a or e letter to make it look like cogs or something neat :>
> 
> I'll get started on yours once I finish the other two orders before yours, most likely it'll be done by tomorrow, hope that is okay :> And sure, payment is fine after



Phew! Take your time though, there's no rush! I want the others to be happy with their requests as well


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

starlark said:


> Phew! Take your time though, there's no rush! I want the others to be happy with their requests as well



Okie dokie~ Most likely it'll be done by tomorrow or at the latest, the day after that. :> Thanks!~ I'll VM you when I'm done with your order.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking through the last pages, your sigs are awesome!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Looking through the last pages, your sigs are awesome!



Thank you! :>

Completed your request Sparkanine, if you think the kid cat is too little I can edit it and maybe put it on the side in a bigger size?



Spoiler


----------



## Bird (Aug 27, 2014)

Would come back to request some more, but I'm too broke to request. Anyways, keep up with the good work! I like them c:


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Thank you! :>
> 
> Completed your request Sparkanine, if you think the kid cat is too little I can edit it and maybe put it on the side in a bigger size?
> 
> ...


Woah, thanks Mayor Leaf! It's perfect! No need for adjustments, I love it! Thanks again!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Bird said:


> Would come back to request some more, but I'm too broke to request. Anyways, keep up with the good work! I like them c:



:> Thaaaanks~ Currently I'm done taking requests anyway :< I might reopen them in the future.



Sparkanine said:


> Woah, thanks Mayor Leaf! It's perfect! No need for adjustments, I love it! Thanks again!



Sweet! I'm glad you like it. Thought Kid Cat made a super cute dot for the eye hehe


----------



## Bird (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> :> Thaaaanks~ Currently I'm done taking requests anyway :< I might reopen them in the future.



Hopefully I have enough by then. Take a break if you need it, I'm not rushing you. ^^


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> O shoot didn't see these! Woops my bad~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can still give you some TBT for it!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> I can still give you some TBT for it!




Okie! I'll work on it tomorrow!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

@starlark~ Finished up your request. I tried to do what we'd discussed about working the cogs into the letters but the fonts just didn't look very steampunky, so I decided to go for one with narrower letters and then just filled it in with a bunch of gears. 

I hope you like it!



Spoiler











EDIT: Also if you need the size tweaked or anything let me know. I also didn't add any credit to this one since I just couldn't work the watermark in there in an aesthetically pleasing way.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

No, no, that's absolutely gorgeous! Thank you so much! I'll send the TBT right away 
If you could, though, could you try and change the red to a more bronze/gold colour? If not, that's absolutely fine c:


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

oh my gosh i'm such a nut, let me send the TBT before i forget again xD


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> No, no, that's absolutely gorgeous! Thank you so much! I'll send the TBT right away
> If you could, though, could you try and change the red to a more bronze/gold colour? If not, that's absolutely fine c:



Sure! Is there a specific tone that you'd like?


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

Not really, just as long as it isn't really really gold! Surprise me! C:


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> Not really, just as long as it isn't really really gold! Surprise me! C:



How's this?


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes! That's exactly the shade I was looking for  thank you so so much! I'll show it to him when I wake up, it's like 11pm here xD
thanks again! <3


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> Yes! That's exactly the shade I was looking for  thank you so so much! I'll show it to him when I wake up, it's like 11pm here xD
> thanks again! <3



Hope he likes it!

Also I realized that I'd made that last one a bit smaller than the original red-tone one. Here's one that's the same size as the red one, imo this one looks a bit better detail-wise.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

Latest design, Merengue~



Spoiler


----------



## Bird (Aug 29, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Latest design, Merengue~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's nice! I like it.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

Bird said:


> That's nice! I like it.



Eeee~ Thanks, I love love love how the gradient turned out. The color palette I came up with for Merengue was super nice. I'll have to save it for my designs outside of Animal Crossing.

EDIT: Here's the color palette for those interested :>


----------



## Sholee (Aug 29, 2014)

loving my new sig! you did an awesome job!


----------



## cIementine (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello ! I would like a banner (I'm not sure what to call them, but something like sholee's signature, aha) that says Marie of Cape May, the main part being where it says Cape may, and if possible, could I have one themed around Lolly, and another themed around Fauna ? I can pay in in-game bells and tbt bells, although I only have 100 :3


----------



## pengutango (Aug 29, 2014)

Ooh~! These are cute!  I am totally thinking of getting one, well, when I figure out what I want. XD


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Could I request a banner? o v o
How much would it cost?


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 29, 2014)

Aaaah I love your illustrations! Could I request a Julian themed signature of my username? You can shorten it to either Honey or Prince if it's too long!

I can draw your mayor as payment if that's OK? Samples of my art can be seen through the link in my signature!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

Marie said:


> Hello ! I would like a banner (I'm not sure what to call them, but something like sholee's signature, aha) that says Marie of Cape May, the main part being where it says Cape may, and if possible, could I have one themed around Lolly, and another themed around Fauna ? I can pay in in-game bells and tbt bells, although I only have 100 :3





Swiftstream said:


> Could I request a banner? o v o
> How much would it cost?





honeyprince said:


> Aaaah I love your illustrations! Could I request a Julian themed signature of my username? You can shorten it to either Honey or Prince if it's too long!
> 
> I can draw your mayor as payment if that's OK? Samples of my art can be seen through the link in my signature!



I'm sorry everyone, I'm not taking any more requests for villager-themed signatures/banners. :< I'm glad you like them! I decided to make only a few since I didn't want the designs to become overplayed. I'll probably take requests periodically though, so keep an eye out!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

aww 
{But would you accept art trades for your banners in the future?}
/Stalks thread in the meantime


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> aww
> {But would you accept art trades for your banners in the future?}
> /Stalks thread in the meantime



Definitely! Something I'm currently obsessing over is illustrations of my mayor wearing a giant peach costume (see page 1 for examples xD) and I probably wont get over that anytime soon so, yeah :>


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

My first fullbody illustration. I used the pose from the wiki since I'm fairly bad at poses :\ I hope I get better though. If anyone has any resources that'd be awesome!



Spoiler


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 31, 2014)

if I drew your mayor would you make me a banner?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 31, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> if I drew your mayor would you make me a banner?



Unfortunately no, I'm currently not making any villager-themed signatures/banners since, like I've said before, I don't want that style to be overplayed. I would consider drawing your mayor in exchange though, depending on how busy I am at the time~


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 31, 2014)

Dang I feel like so friking sad  I really wanted to get a Pietro theme sig, but it's your style after all. :3


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 31, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Dang I feel like so friking sad  I really wanted to get a Pietro theme sig, but it's your style after all. :3



Eee~ Pietro's so colorful hehe. Maybe in the future! Whenever I reopen~


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 31, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eee~ Pietro's so colorful hehe. Maybe in the future! Whenever I reopen~



Oh I am so glad your gonna reopen ****LURRRKSSSS****


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 31, 2014)

*Requesting art~*

So~! A small bump here. For those who haven't already noticed, I really like seeing people try and draw my mayor dressed up as a giant peach. So far I've gotten some awesome drawings and I wanna thank everyone who's made me anything~ I know we all have super busy lives so taking some of that time away to draw me something is extra cool~

Figured I'd post here requesting art as opposed to clogging up the forums with a new thread. Basically, I'll pay you if you'd like to draw my mayor as a peach :> There's some examples on the first page if you want some ideas, but other than that it's fairly open.

One thing that I'm looking for though is my mayor sitting on a metal bench (like the PWP) dressed as a giant peach. So yea, let me know if you'll draw my mayor and we can work a price out!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

So I'm quite bored waiting around for the Sims 4 to be officially released at 9 PM so I figured, let's make some stuff!

I'm probably gonna take like 3-5 requests. Prices will be a minimum of 50 tbt per item, but feel free to pay more if you feel comfortable. ^_^


----------



## JellofishXD (Sep 1, 2014)

Yay can you make me a banner?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Yay can you make me a banner?



Sure~ Just let me know what you'd like. ^_^


----------



## JellofishXD (Sep 1, 2014)

Tysm!!
Umm maybe a banner just like everyone else's except Brown and Fauna? Saying Jello?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Tysm!!
> Umm maybe a banner just like everyone else's except Brown and Fauna? Saying Jello?



Okie~ Er, by brown do you mean like make the font color brown or is brown a villager I dont know about @_@?

Also, I'll get to work as soon as illustrator re-installs. Recently wiped my computer so I'm having to reinstall everything :>


----------



## JellofishXD (Sep 1, 2014)

The colour XD
Ok!


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll draw your mayor dressed as a peach!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

Stina said:


> I'll draw your mayor dressed as a peach!



>W<! Yessss more peaches. Awesome, did you have a price set in mind or~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 1, 2014)

:O do you draw villagers?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

I've managed to draw one in the past in my sort of minimal style.



Spoiler












Idk if you like that style but I can try other villagers >w<. It was quite fun to draw that one, took heaps of time to finish though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 1, 2014)

I actually love the style of freya  could draw hopper?(if you want to and doesn't take up your time)


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

Hopper looks so cute wow~ And sure! I'll get to it once I finish Jello's request :>


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 1, 2014)

If you're taking requests for villagers, could do Sprinkle, please?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 1, 2014)

What's the price?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> If you're taking requests for villagers, could do Sprinkle, please?



Omg yes~ I'm excited about this one, the design looks so cool! I'll work on yours after Mudkipz's request :>



ObeseMudkipz said:


> What's the price?



Umm, idk I'm charging a minimum of 50 bells per illustration*. But there's no max so you can adjust it however you'd like? Don't feel like you have to though~ Pay whatever's comfortable.

EDIT: List of orders for my own sanity

1. Jello - Fauna signature reading "Jello"
2. Mudkipz - Villager illustration of Hopper (PAID)
3. MC4pros - Sprinkle signature


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2014)

Do you mean you're doing those villager themed sigs again?  Cause I'd love one for my tumblr. ; ; (assuming you're ok with them being used off-site)


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 1, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Omg yes~ I'm excited about this one, the design looks so cool! I'll work on yours after Mudkipz's request :>
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, idk I'm charging a minimum of 50 bells per illustrator. But there's no max so you can adjust it however you'd like? Don't feel like you have to though~ Pay whatever's comfortable.



Cool, thanks!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

Zane said:


> Do you mean you're doing those villager themed sigs again?  Cause I'd love one for my tumblr. ; ; (assuming you're ok with them being used off-site)



Definitely! ^_^ Once you pay for it, it's all yours~ Also, if you need the size adjusted let me know (since it's not gonna be used as a signature I don't think?)



MC4pros said:


> Cool, thanks!



Yep~ Just let me know what you'd like it to read.


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 1, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Definitely! ^_^ Once you pay for it, it's all yours~ Also, if you need the size adjusted let me know (since it's not gonna be used as a signature I don't think?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep~ Just let me know what you'd like it to read.


Oh! Could you please put "Amdavad" on it? It's my town name.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent tbt. Sorry it wasn't much since I only have 88


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesomeee 8D The standard size should be fine, I might try finding a spot for it in my sig anyway haha
Umm ok so then can it be Pietro themed (if he's too difficult you can use Julian instead) and say Zane?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Oh! Could you please put "Amdavad" on it? It's my town name.



Okie!



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Sent tbt. Sorry it wasn't much since I only have 88



Don't worry! Thank you~ I've noted that you paid for your order already. :>


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 1, 2014)

Are sig requests open?!?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

Zane said:


> Awesomeee 8D The standard size should be fine, I might try finding a spot for it in my sig anyway haha
> Umm ok so then can it be Pietro themed (if he's too difficult you can use Julian instead) and say Zane?



Oops missed this post. Also, yeah! I'll try Pietro first. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Are sig requests open?!?



Yep~ One final slot's available.


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweet, thank you so much! *o* Gonna send you some bells now. <3


----------



## JellofishXD (Sep 1, 2014)

Paid! Sorry it was low I only had 55 XD


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 1, 2014)

I just paid you.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

No worries! Whatever's comfortable is fine with me ^_^


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 1, 2014)

May I get a Pietro themed sig? That says Mercedes?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

Okie~ Requests are closed everyone :> I'll get started on these in a short while~ I'll try to have them all done before The Sims 4 release :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated list of requests which are now full~

1. Jello - Fauna signature reading "Jello" (PAID)
2. Mudkipz - Villager illustration of Hopper (PAID)
3. MC4pros - Sprinkle signature reading "Amdavad" (PAID)
4. Zane - Pietro signature reading "Zane" (PAID)
5. Luckypinch - Pietro signature reading "Mercedes"


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 1, 2014)

http://colorslive.com/details/2345065


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> http://colorslive.com/details/2345065



OMG >W<! Hehe what a lovely surprise. Omg I'll add this to my collection~ Thank you!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

;A;! Sorry this took me so long. I just now finished Jello's, got sidetracked with some stuff.

Anyway, here it is! Hope you like it!


Spoiler


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 1, 2014)

Its nice!

And you don't have to pay because i'm not good with prices.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 1, 2014)

Sims 4 looks fun. Too bad I'm saving for smash :c


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2014)

Aaa Jello's sig looks great :0 I had some time earlier so I doodled peach mayor numero dos



Spoiler











Spoiler: no bg









its too amusing to draw a giant peach suit hahah


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

Zane said:


> Aaa Jello's sig looks great :0 I had some time earlier so I doodled peach mayor numero dos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg much love! >W<!! Hehe cue me refunding you your bells >W<

~~~

Also mudkipz! Do you want the illustration to have text or no text?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 1, 2014)

Nahh no text is fine


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

eeee~ I was really happy with this one. The pose is really unoriginal, I'm trying to find good sources for practicing that but I feel really happy with the colors and overall look! >W< Feel as though he needs a fishing rod (like he did in the movie). I might just go back and add that and get back to you later, I just thought of it now xD


Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -

Orders update:

1. Jello - Fauna signature reading "Jello" (PAID)
2. Mudkipz - Villager illustration of Hopper (PAID)
3. MC4pros - Sprinkle signature reading "Amdavad" (PAID)
4. Zane - Pietro signature reading "Zane" (PAID)
5. Luckypinch - Pietro signature reading "Mercedes"

Phew, this is like a design marathon xD

EDIT: Also, I might be a little late on the last three. I've got something going on IRL that just came up so I'll get back to illustrating once I'm done. 

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 1, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> eeee~ I was really happy with this one. The pose is really unoriginal, I'm trying to find good sources for practicing that but I feel really happy with the colors and overall look! >W< Feel as though he needs a fishing rod (like he did in the movie). I might just go back and add that and get back to you later, I just thought of it now xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I love it! Good job as usual. If you want to add the rod you can but I don't mind


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I love it! Good job as usual. If you want to add the rod you can but I don't mind



I dunno I think it'd look super cute. I'll def be going back and revising it later tonight >W<


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2014)

I was gonna say "I'm gonna force you to take these back" then I read your message LOL aww ;v; If you ever have any other strange things you want drawn lemme know haha 
And no worries on the wait, take your time. c:


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

MC4pros~ Your signature is done :> Hope you like it! 



Spoiler











I'll get to the last two orders tomorrow, it's been quiiite a day for me. I'm gonna go play some sims 4 and pass out~ Thanks again for being patient!

~~~

Orders:

1. Jello - Fauna signature reading "Jello" (PAID)
2. Mudkipz - Villager illustration of Hopper (PAID)
3. MC4pros - Sprinkle signature reading "Amdavad" (PAID)
4. Zane - Pietro signature reading "Zane" (PAID)
5. Luckypinch - Pietro signature reading "Mercedes"


----------



## JellofishXD (Sep 2, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A;! Sorry this took me so long. I just now finished Jello's, got sidetracked with some stuff.
> 
> Anyway, here it is! Hope you like it!
> 
> ...



TYSM! it looks great!


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 2, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> MC4pros~ Your signature is done :> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, thank you! :'>


----------



## Sholee (Sep 2, 2014)

can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Cudon (Sep 2, 2014)

I really like these :3 Lurking for spots.

 I'd kill for a town signature with 10 villagers made by you ahah. @-@


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I really like these :3 Lurking for spots.
> 
> I'd kill for a town signature with 10 villagers made by you ahah. @-@



Ooooh that might be cool to work on someday! But oh my would that be a lot of design work XD, I'd be down to try though!


----------



## Cudon (Sep 2, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Ooooh that might be cool to work on someday! But oh my would that be a lot of design work XD, I'd be down to try though!


Willing to try ? :3 I'm willing to pay any price bell wise. I can also offer my current tbt bells but I don't really have too much


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

Finished with Zane's signature~ Decided to go with Julian since I didn't want to make two Pietro signatures. I can make you one with Pietro for free if you want~ I hope you like it!



Spoiler











Tried making the fill pattern on the letters like Julian's shirt but it was just tooo busy so I went with a subtle gradient.

~~~

>W<! On to the last one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Willing to try ? :3 I'm willing to pay any price bell wise. I can also offer my current tbt bells but I don't really have too much



Yeah I'd be willing to try it out~ I just would need to price something like that a bit higher since I would be illustrating all 10 villagers~ 

I'll think about it and let ya know whenever I reopen requests :>


----------



## pengutango (Sep 2, 2014)

Ooh! I'm curious what you'd be charging for whole town illustration, since I'm interested in ordering one as well in the future. :3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Ooh! I'm curious what you'd be charging for whole town illustration, since I'm interested in ordering one as well in the future. :3



Hmm, I'm not sure probably somewhere around the 300-500 tbt range? Since I charge 50 per villager currently? Idk, does that seem fair or is it too high?


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 2, 2014)

Ooh, I'm interested in a ten villager signature!  I think 300-500 TBTB seems fair.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 2, 2014)

Do I pay before I get mine? ^_^


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Do I pay before I get mine? ^_^



You can if you want to~ I tipped you 50 for the peach doodle so it'd be like returning that XD


----------



## pengutango (Sep 2, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure probably somewhere around the 300-500 tbt range? Since I charge 50 per villager currently? Idk, does that seem fair or is it too high?



That range looks fair to me.


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2014)

Hhhhh it's so gorgeous *o* I love the gradient, and the little sparkles omg. <3 Gonna pop it on my tumblr right now, and give serious consideration to rearranging my sig lol 
Thank you so much! :D


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

Zane said:


> Hhhhh it's so gorgeous *o* I love the gradient, and the little sparkles omg. <3 Gonna pop it on my tumblr right now, and give serious consideration to rearranging my sig lol
> Thank you so much! :D



Eee~ Also the blue on the font matches really well with the one on your tumblr theme (which btw, is AMAZING, hehe followed u also fyi my blog can be nsfw sometimes so ye heads up) :>


----------



## Cudon (Sep 2, 2014)

Do you take bells btw? Or should I start collecting tbt bells? ^^'


----------



## koolkat (Sep 2, 2014)

There all so lovely ^_^ !


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Do you take bells btw? Or should I start collecting tbt bells? ^^'



I'm not really in need of in-game bells anymore, so tbt bells. I'll probably leave the pricing a bit open ended, so you'll be free to pay what you feel comfortable with :>


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eee~ Also the blue on the font matches really well with the one on your tumblr theme (which btw, is AMAZING, hehe followed u also fyi my blog can be nsfw sometimes so ye heads up) :>



heck yes it does 8D That theme is awesome I agree haha I can never recall who made it but there's a link to their blog built into the theme somewhere. 
LOL your blog name.  Mine edges towards that territory sometimes too so it's coolio. I saw Beyonc? on yours that's good enough for me. haha

ooo if you do end up making 10 villager sigs it's gonna be hard to resist requesting from you again ;O


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 2, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> You can if you want to~ I tipped you 50 for the peach doodle so it'd be like returning that XD


Lol xD


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

It seems Dinomates started something by inquiring about town signatures >w<~ 

I'll have to try and squeeze one or two in before this weekend~ After that I'll probably take a couple weeks away from requests since I'll be busy with uni stuff. 

Stay tuned folks and thank you all for your lovely comments! :>

Oh btw Luckypinch, I'll finish yours up later this afternoon, sorry for the wait!


----------



## Sholee (Sep 2, 2014)

i am now subscribed and lurking for openings


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 2, 2014)

I did a peach doodle. Lol during my class at Uni today. I can finish it up for you and try to line it this weekend. 
Did you want to see the doodle?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

Stina said:


> I did a peach doodle. Lol during my class at Uni today. I can finish it up for you and try to line it this weekend.
> Did you want to see the doodle?



Yes~ I'd love to see it! Thanks again for doodling something :>


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 2, 2014)

:3333 My Pietro sic is gonna take awhile xD all them colors!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> :3333 My Pietro sic is gonna take awhile xD all them colors!



:> Starting on it right now~ Very excited, gonna have fun with these colors hehe


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Lurking for a spot! :3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope you like it Luckypinch!



Spoiler











Phew! Finally through all orders~ ^_^ I'll see about opening a slot or two on thursday. I should be free for a little bit by then.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 3, 2014)

OMFG I LOVE IT


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 3, 2014)

Yaaaay~ :> I'm glad you liked it >W<!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 3, 2014)

Taking two requests *for free* from people who haven't ordered from me~

Only simple villager signatures though~ Preferably for villagers I haven't illustrated yet. (Look at the main post, has all my finished requests) I'll complete these later tonight~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 3, 2014)

Is it the one like hopper? If so draw Papi please!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 3, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is it the one like hopper? If so draw Papi please!



:< Sorry I opened the slots for people who haven't had a chance to order from me~ I'll open a couple more tomorrow for the town signatures, those will be open to anyone.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 3, 2014)

Oops my bad. Sorry about that!


----------



## neon-tetra (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello Mayor Leaf! 

Can I order one with the word "Luna" and have either Bianca or Zell incorporated in it? I can't decide. lol.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi!
Can i order one with Ruby in it that says berry?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 3, 2014)

Would you accept a request from me?

Could you make Flora with a flower on the "o"?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 3, 2014)

neon-tetra said:


> Hello Mayor Leaf!
> 
> Can I order one with the word "Luna" and have either Bianca or Zell incorporated in it? I can't decide. lol.



Sure! I'll work with whichever looks better~



BerryPop said:


> Hi!
> Can i order one with Ruby in it that says berry?



Yep!~



Swiftstream said:


> Would you accept a request from me?
> 
> Could you make Flora with a flower on the "o"?



Eee snuck in there at the last second. Since this one's not a villager I'll complete it as well. Any kind of flower or~?


----------



## pengutango (Sep 3, 2014)

Aww man, I missed the slots.. D:


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 3, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Aww man, I missed the slots.. D:



Sorry! I'll be reopening tomorrow for the last time, probably around this time-ish so check back >W<


----------



## pengutango (Sep 3, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Sorry! I'll be reopening tomorrow for the last time, probably around this time-ish so check back >W<



Definitely! :3 Go fig I missed out since I was working on a ref sheet request. XD Oh well. Btw, the slots that'll be open tomorrow are paid requests right?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 3, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Definitely! :3 Go fig I missed out since I was working on a ref sheet request. XD Oh well. Btw, the slots that'll be open tomorrow are paid requests right?



Yep~ Also I'll be doing one or two town signatures :> (10 villagers arranged someway + your town name, still not sure so it'll be an experiment XD)


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 3, 2014)

OMFG
THANK YOU SO MUCH <3
Could you do a sunflower?

{Also could we discuss payment? Could I draw your mayor?}


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 3, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> OMFG
> THANK YOU SO MUCH <3
> Could you do a sunflower?
> 
> {Also could we discuss payment? Could I draw your mayor?}



Sure that sounds fine~ Also, this set of orders is free, if you'd like to draw my mayor that'd be awesome and I'd be happy to pay you for it :>

EDIT: Orders list~
1. neon-tetra - Zell or Bianca signature reading "Luna"
2. BerryPop - Ruby signature reading "Berry"
3. Swiftstream - "Flora" signature with sunflower

I'll get working on these in a few hours~ Should have them all out by midnight-ish PST.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

Done with neon-tretra's order~ Hope you like it!



Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -

Berry~ I hope you like it! Ruby is such a cute villager, can't believe I hadn't heard of her before this~



Spoiler


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Just had to say your typography is absolutely stunning


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Just had to say your typography is absolutely stunning



Thank you! :> Checked our your GFX shop, I'm also a fan!

~~~

Here's Swiftstream's order. I might've gotten a bit carried away with the flower theme... Hehe it was nice to get away from AC:NL signatures and do something new. I hope you like it!



Spoiler


----------



## neon-tetra (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Done with neon-tretra's order~ Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awhh... it's cute. Thank you so much. I'll complete your order soon. Probably later today.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Thank you! :> Checked our your GFX shop, I'm also a fan!
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...



Aww geez haha, thank you<3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

neon-tetra said:


> Awhh... it's cute. Thank you so much. I'll complete your order soon. Probably later today.



No worries! Take your time :> Glad you liked it!


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Done with neon-tretra's order~ Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cute!


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 4, 2014)

Can you make that name: "Parodiaso Jesh" with politoed? Btw, can you delete the watermark? It's for a friend for his youtube channel and idk a watermark there will be strange ;v; If u want I can pay u more, and, If you don't want to delete it it's okay!


----------



## Cudon (Sep 4, 2014)

When are you gonna open again?  Must lurk


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

Boop~ Taking requests. Still not sure how many I'll do. I'd like to try more typography stuff that isn't AC related but I'll still do a couple.

As promised you can request a town signature for 300-500 tbt. These I'll probably do one or two of total so yeah, first come first serve I suppose~

EDIT: If you've ordered something in the past please allow others to get their orders in! Sorry!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 4, 2014)

omfg it looks amazing <3 tysm bb!
workin' on your mayor right now :3
Love the peach costume!


----------



## pengutango (Sep 4, 2014)

I want one! Can I get back to you shortly? On mobile right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Town sig I mean. XD


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> omfg it looks amazing <3 tysm bb!
> workin' on your mayor right now :3
> Love the peach costume!



>W<! Thank you! I had so much fun working on your signature. Let me know if you'd like me to adjust the size btw.

Eeee~ Can't wait to see it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> I want one! Can I get back to you shortly? On mobile right now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Town sig I mean. XD



Okie!~ I'll just need your villagers/town name sometime soon so I can have time to work on it :>


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 4, 2014)

For a regular typography signature, how much would you charge? Just thought I'd make sure before I go ahead and request something xP


----------



## pengutango (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay, I'm back and I'd like to request a town sig:

*Town name:* Noveria
*Villagers: *Peanut, Drago, Wolfgang, Willow, Sly, Zell, Beau, Marina, Hopper, Phoebe.
*Mayor ref: https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3673/12950028005_8c9d69ba17_o.png**[x]*

Would it be possible to have a themed sig?

EDIT: I'd like a winter themed sig, if possible. Have some other ideas as well if needed. :3 And as such, they're all be wearing winter gear.

It'd be either winter or a costume theme ( like halloween,  new years, etc) , which I thought the winter one would be easier. Otherwise, you could do them regularly and I can get a different mayor ref.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

BellGreen said:


> For a regular typography signature, how much would you charge? Just thought I'd make sure before I go ahead and request something xP



I set my price at 50 tbt and people are free to donate anything extra~


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 4, 2014)

Would I be able to request again to get a town sig?


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 4, 2014)

Hiya, Dinomates wanted to order a sig but couldn't really stick around so here I am. She would like a full sig of her second town, Tricera in a size that fits TBT rules. She's willing to pretty much give you all her TBT, and I'm willing to throw in extra TBT and/or IG Bells if necessary. I believe she told me the total would be like 800 TBT? Not sure how accurate that is now.

Villagers are: Knox, Broffina, Sterling, Celia, Shep, Bonbon, Groucho, Colton, Drago and Phoebe
Mayor reference: http://puu.sh/blWoW/7432ded5c2.jpg


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Okay, I'm back and I'd like to request a town sig:
> 
> *Town name:* Noveria
> *Villagers: *Peanut, Drago, Wolfgang, Willow, Sly, Zell, Beau, Marina, Hopper, Phoebe.
> ...



I can do a winter theme, that'd be fun~ I'll see about incorporating it into the villagers themselves. I'll start working on this sooon~



MC4pros said:


> Would I be able to request again to get a town sig?



Eeee~ I forgot to mention I'd like to give people who haven't ordered a chance to get something. 



Reindeer said:


> Hiya, Dinomates wanted to order a sig but couldn't really stick around so here I am. She would like a full sig of her second town, Tricera in a size that fits TBT rules. She's willing to pretty much give you all her TBT, and I'm willing to throw in extra TBT and/or IG Bells if necessary. I believe she told me the total would be like 800 TBT? Not sure how accurate that is now.
> 
> Villagers are: Knox, Broffina, Sterling, Celia, Shep, Bonbon, Groucho, Colton, Drago and Phoebe
> Mayor reference: http://puu.sh/blWoW/7432ded5c2.jpg



>w<! Of course~ Dinomates sorta got me thinking about town signatures so I owe it to her~ Also, tell her 300 tbt's fine! I don't need anymore. :> 

~~~

Err also just a quick note regarding town signatures, I'm not the greatest with mayor illustrations, but I'll give them a shot. Depending on how they turn out I may or may not add them to the final piece, hope that's alright! All your villagers will be there though. 

Anyway I'll do these two town signatures for now~ Sorry everyone else :<

EDIT: Also I'll do one or two more simple signature requests (i.e. villager themed ones or any other theme)


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> >w<! Of course~ Dinomates sorta got me thinking about town signatures so I owe it to her~ Also, tell her 300 tbt's fine! I don't need anymore. :>


Awesome, she'll be ecstatic to hear that. She's really been wanting one of your signatures, so much so that she forced me to stay up to request one. 

I just included the mayor reference for the heck of it, I'm not sure if she wanted it in there or not.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 4, 2014)

Could I have a Tangy themed signature with the word "James"? Thanks again! I love your signatures


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

BellGreen said:


> Could I have a Tangy themed signature with the word "James"? Thanks again! I love your signatures



Sounds good!

I'll start working on these tonight, I'll probably get through BellGreen's order first since it's a bit simpler.

I'll try and get the town signatures out as soon as possible, but since it's a brand new thing for me I'll have to fiddle around in illustrator and see what looks best, which might delay me a bit. Hope you don't mind!

Orders:
1. pengutango - 
*Town name:* Noveria
*Villagers:* Peanut, Drago, Wolfgang, Willow, Sly, Zell, Beau, Marina, Hopper, Phoebe.

2. Dinomates -
*Town name:* Tricera
*Villagers:* Knox, Broffina, Sterling, Celia, Shep, Bonbon, Groucho, Colton, Drago, Phoebe.

3. BellGreen - Tangy signature reading "James"


----------



## pengutango (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I can do a winter theme, that'd be fun~ I'll see about incorporating it into the villagers themselves. I'll start working on this sooon~



Awesome!  Let me know how much I owe you and when I should pay. Will be on mobile again after this, but will still have access, so yeah.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Awesome!  Let me know how much I owe you and when I should pay. Will be on mobile again after this, but will still have access, so yeah.



I'm setting the range for these at 300-500 tbt, so feel free to pay whatever you feel comfortable with. And you're free to send payment once you've received your signature if you'd like :>


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

Done with BellGreen's order~ :> Was nice to work on a villager that I've had in my town for a while now. Hope you like it!



Spoiler


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's great!  Sending over 50 TBT. Thanks so much!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Eeee~ Got a lot done on the first town signature. Got about half of the villagers illustrated, however I'm a bit stumped with arrangement! Figured I'd check to see if you all had any suggestions~

The first photo is essentially what standard town signatures might look like, whereas the second one is a themed one (this one's themed around winter). What do you think? Too plain? Too busy? Let me know!



Spoiler
















Also bear in mind these are work-in-progress shots so I made due with the villager I'd illustrated to make a mock up of the final product.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 5, 2014)

Luckily, I'm still awake so I can give some quick feedback. Hm, since I wanted the winter theme, I definitely prefer the 2nd one more. Would it be possible to somehow incorporate some snowflakes into the pic? Dunno if it'd look out of place though. XD

Oh, something I was wondering, some of them don't have eyes. Why is that? To be honest the ones that don't have eyes look a lil off to me. Besides those things, I'm happy with how it looks so far.


----------



## neon-tetra (Sep 5, 2014)

I like the second one, with the ornaments. It looks like you put more thought in to it.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Luckily, I'm still awake so I can give some quick feedback. Hm, since I wanted the winter theme, I definitely prefer the 2nd one more. Would it be possible to somehow incorporate some snowflakes into the pic? Dunno if it'd look out of place though. XD
> 
> Oh, something I was wondering, some of them don't have eyes. Why is that? To be honest the ones that don't have eyes look a lil off to me. Besides those things, I'm happy with how it looks so far.



Woo~ Yeah this is not even close to the final product. I was thinking of adding a snowy effect on the tops of the letters and include a some snowflakes in the background~ 

The ones that don't have eyes looked weirder with the eyes on IMO, so I decided to leave them out. I can try adding them back in and showing you though! Glad you like the ornament idea! I'll play up the colors of the ornaments and finish up the illustrations hopefully by tomorrow and show you something a bit more polished. 

:>


----------



## pengutango (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Woo~ Yeah this is not even close to the final product. I was thinking of adding a snowy effect on the tops of the letters and include a some snowflakes in the background~
> 
> The ones that don't have eyes looked weirder with the eyes on IMO, so I decided to leave them out. I can try adding them back in and showing you though! Glad you like the ornament idea! I'll play up the colors of the ornaments and finish up the illustrations hopefully by tomorrow and show you something a bit more polished.
> 
> :>



Haha, okay. Cool! Can't wait to see it! 

Really?  Now I'm definitely curious in seeing how it looks with the eyes. XD They could be closed like in Beau's and Phoebe's.

Yeah, I love the ornament idea!  It's really cute. I JUST thought of this now, but would it be odd to do some different shaped ornaments? I'd be perfectly happy with the ornaments being round, but just curious.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Haha, okay. Cool! Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Really?  Now I'm definitely curious in seeing how it looks with the eyes. XD They could be closed like in Beau's and Phoebe's.
> 
> Yeah, I love the ornament idea!  It's really cute. I JUST thought of this now, but would it be odd to do some different shaped ornaments? I'd be perfectly happy with the ornaments being round, but just curious.



I think I'll go with simpler eyes~ Definitely would suit them better than their original eyes.

 I'll see what I can do with regards to the different shapes of the ornaments. ^_^~


----------



## Cudon (Sep 5, 2014)

That mockup looks pretty neat c: I personally like the first one more. It has that nice simple feel to it

Also could you slap some kind of medieval theme on mine? Im also wondering if you could make some of the more important characters fullbody, like in my case sterling and knox? Like have them be on the sides of the signature 'guarding' the others? I can pay extra if needed


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> That mockup looks pretty neat c: I personally like the first one more. It has that nice simple feel to it
> 
> Also could you slap some kind of medieval theme on mine? Im also wondering if you could make some of the more important characters fullbody, like in my case sterling and knox? Like have them be on the sides of the signature 'guarding' the others? I can pay extra if needed



Ooh, sure! I think they might look better on the side of the text, above the other little villager circles :> I'll see what other things I can think of for the medieval theme.

No need to pay extra! I pay an equal amount of attention to each of signatures regardless of whether its a higher end price or a lower end price. As long as the minimum is met everyone gets equal treatment~ Anything beyond the base price is at the discretion of the person who ordered and is essentially just a donation~


----------



## Cudon (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Ooh, sure! I think they might look better on the side of the text, above the other little villager circles :> I'll see what other things I can think of for the medieval theme.
> 
> No need to pay extra! I pay an equal amount of attention to each of signatures regardless of whether its a higher end price or a lower end price. As long as the minimum is met everyone gets equal treatment~ Anything beyond the base price is at the discretion of the person who ordered and is essentially just a donation~


Aight thanks c: Truly appreciated


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

>w< Decided to plow through the rest of the villagers and I ended up really happy with the final results!

More WIP screenies~ 



Spoiler


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> >w< Decided to plow through the rest of the villagers and I ended up really happy with the final results!
> 
> More WIP screenies~
> 
> ...



Absolutely gorgeous<3 Those villagers look beautiful great job as always


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Absolutely gorgeous<3 Those villagers look beautiful great job as always



Eee~ Thanks~ I was a bit worried about a few of them but they all turned out pretty good in the end. My favorite is Sly >w< The camo-colored one.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eee~ Thanks~ I was a bit worried about a few of them but they all turned out pretty good in the end. My favorite is Sly >w< The camo-colored one.


Yeah he looks well made  So avatar worthy. 

Ive always wanted to have both Sly and Camofrog in one town jnj


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 5, 2014)

Are the requests open?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Are the requests open?



No sorry :<~ I opened a couple slots earlier but they're all full.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh, it's true after I post xd


----------



## Sholee (Sep 5, 2014)

the villagers look adorbs!! I would love something like pengu's when and if? slots open again.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow these are supa cute


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Finished with pengutango's town signature~ I'm really happy with how they turned out, hope you like them!



Spoiler


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Finished with pengutango's town signature~ I'm really happy with how they turned out, hope you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ooh,  interesting! I love the style! c:


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Sholee said:


> the villagers look adorbs!! I would love something like pengu's when and if? slots open again.



Thanks! ^_^ I probably won't reopen for a week or two due to the fact that uni is starting back up for me~



CupcakefromPinksies said:


> Wow these are supa cute



Thank you!~



MC4pros said:


> Ooh,  interesting! I love the style! c:



Thanks :> I'm really happy with how it turned out. It's different! It was really nice to go a bit crazy with the theme, it got me in the holiday spirit~


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 5, 2014)

Do you think you'll open any more slots? 
Sorry for asking!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I love pengus sig! It's very different but totally cute!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Stina said:


> Do you think you'll open any more slots?
> Sorry for asking!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thank you! And no, sorry I won't be opening any more slots for a while~


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay! Thanks! I'll just keep a lookout whenever you do!


----------



## pengutango (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Finished with pengutango's town signature~ I'm really happy with how they turned out, hope you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Love it!  Thanks a bunch! <3333 Will totally be adding these to my sig rotation, even though it's TOTALLY not even winter yet. XD

I'll be sending over the bells in a lil bit.


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 5, 2014)

Ooh, may I have one that's kind of like the "Faraway" one but says "Kalel" and instead of Merengue, it has Diana? c: How much would you like?


----------



## Zane (Sep 5, 2014)

Pengu's signature looks so awesome you did a sweet job on it aaaaa feel that holiday spirit *o*



Kalel Kitten said:


> Ooh, may I have one that's kind of like the "Faraway" one but says "Kalel" and instead of Merengue, it has Diana? c: How much would you like?



I don't believe he's taking requests right now. ~ mi apologies leaf if i'm wrong


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Ooh, may I have one that's kind of like the "Faraway" one but says "Kalel" and instead of Merengue, it has Diana? c: How much would you like?



Sorry I'm not taking requests currently :<



Zane said:


> Pengu's signature looks so awesome you did a sweet job on it aaaaa feel that holiday spirit *o*
> 
> I don't believe he's taking requests right now. ~ mi apologies leaf if i'm wrong



>W<! Thank you, it was super fun to make a holiday signature even though its still a few months away~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Sorry I'm not taking requests currently :<
> 
> 
> 
> >W<! Thank you, it was super fun to make a holiday signature even though its still a few months away~



Will keep a lookout for when you are taking requests again


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

boop!

Super late, but could you maybe re-size my sig to around 500 x 150?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> boop!
> 
> Super late, but could you maybe re-size my sig to around 500 x 150?



Eee~ It's so cute! Thank you!

Sure, I'll resize it and edit it into this post shortly. :>


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 5, 2014)

Zane said:


> I don't believe he's taking requests right now. ~ mi apologies leaf if i'm wrong



 M'kay.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Here ya go Swift~ I made it exactly 500x150, there's a fair bit of empty space on either side of the text but it's transparent so it's not noticeable. Let me know if you'd like me to trim the empty space though.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you so much bb! <33
Nah it's fine!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Thank you so much bb! <33
> Nah it's fine!



Sweet~ Also I added your peach drawing to the original post under the "art of my mayor" section along with credit. I hope that's okay! If not let me know and I'll remove it :>


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 5, 2014)

*coughcoughterribledoodleforyoucoughcough*


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> View attachment 66738
> *coughcoughterribledoodleforyoucoughcough*



Eee~ Cute! The coloring/shading looks really good! :> 

What a nice surprise hehe~ Can't ever have enough peach mayors tbh


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eee~ Cute! The coloring/shading looks really good! :>
> 
> What a nice surprise hehe~ Can't ever have enough peach mayors tbh



Lol, thanks! Do you have any tips for my drawings? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Lol, thanks! Do you have any tips for my drawings?



I'm not really fit to give any kind of advice for drawing since most of my stuff is vector-based. I'm really enjoying your coloring/shading though, makes it look more vibrant :>


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I'm not really fit to give any kind of advice for drawing since most of my stuff is vector-based. I'm really enjoying your coloring/shading though, makes it look more vibrant :>



Ah, ok! ^^ Thank you for the TBTB tip, though!


----------



## a potato (Sep 6, 2014)

I absolutely love your art! How much would something like Pengutango requested cost?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 6, 2014)

a potato said:


> I absolutely love your art! How much would something like Pengutango requested cost?



I set the price range for those at around 300 tbt to 500 tbt. You can choose whatever amount is comfortable to you~ I am thinking of raising those however since it's a ton of work ;A;


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 7, 2014)

Another drawing! It's the top view of your mayor in a peach costume! 


Spoiler: art


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 7, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Another drawing! It's the top view of your mayor in a peach costume!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art
> ...



Awesome!~ Different angles B)

~~~

Also totally forgot to update the main post BUT here's a quick signature that I created for an art trade with Pocket (whose art you can find here and here). Extremely talented~ I'm a huge fan of their illustrations.






Happy with how this one turned out, it's got something to it idk~


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 8, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Awesome!~ Different angles B)
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...



I really like it! It's different, I can't explain it either. I think it's the fact that you used 2 tones, and more so in a way that shows its above and underground.


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 8, 2014)

Are you taking offers now?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 8, 2014)

Stina said:


> I really like it! It's different, I can't explain it either. I think it's the fact that you used 2 tones, and more so in a way that shows its above and underground.



Yeah I think the gradient gives it a lot of depth and it just makes it look really sleek in a way, slightly glowy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kalel Kitten said:


> Are you taking offers now?



No, sorry! I'll update the OP + the title when I start them up again.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

Made a signature for this week's SOTW contest~







Might work on this one some more once winter comes around and set it as my signature.


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks good! Finishing up my design and gonna test out a mayors design lol. I'll link you. 
Thought about starting my own thread but...I'm n00b lol


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

You should do it, it can track your progress!


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Made a signature for this week's SOTW contest~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gahh it's so cute, the little present on top. ; -; The colors are v pretty as well.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Gahh it's so cute, the little present on top. ; -; The colors are v pretty as well.



I got super into the holiday spirit after finishing pengu's request so I had to make one >w<~

Also, I opened up the requests. Taking just two for now. Feel free to leave me requests as I will be choosing based on the theme of the signature rather than the order it was requested in. So~ No first come first serve.

*I will not be taking requests for villager signatures.*

I'd still prefer to do signatures surrounding some type of animal crossing theme, but for now no villagers.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 14, 2014)

YAS! Can you make a sig that says Parodiaso Jesh with Politoed?


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 14, 2014)

Can I request as well? 

I would like a sig that says Stina with a aqua theme like a jellyfish or mermaid. 

If it's okay. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm in the middle of doing a mayor now. But the eraser took is annoying me. Sometimes it moves my path or smooth/curves it.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 14, 2014)

Can I get a fall themed thing that's say Luckypinch!
? Ty


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry if I'm being bothersome, but any news on Dinomates' signature? I stayed up all night just so I could request that for her, so just wondering. Again, apologies if I'm being too impatient.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 14, 2014)

Does it have to be acnl related?

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you are up for a challenge can you do one for me that's says 

Girls generation 

And on the "ls Generati" put their heads 

And on "o" put a mic

I can provide ref pics if youd like

- - - Post Merge - - -

So it's like

Gir*ls Generati*on


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh my god yes! Can I get a signature that says Mayor Lena from Puffles. As a whimsicott themed sig! Thanks! :3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 14, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> YAS! Can you make a sig that says Parodiaso Jesh with Politoed?



Gonna have to pass on this one~ I'd prefer for my signatures to be used on TBT only and I know that request was for a YT channel.



Stina said:


> Can I request as well?
> 
> I would like a sig that says Stina with a aqua theme like a jellyfish or mermaid.
> 
> ...



Ugh, yeah, don't trust the eraser tool, it's much better to create cuts with the scissor tool and then manually readjust the anchors. The eraser is nice for removing extra material whenever you create a clipping mask. 

Also, I'm gonna have to pass on this one! Sorry!



Reindeer said:


> Sorry if I'm being bothersome, but any news on Dinomates' signature? I stayed up all night just so I could request that for her, so just wondering. Again, apologies if I'm being too impatient.



I've been in contact with Dinomates regarding her signature. It's currently just not something that I can complete since I'm only at my computer for at most 45 minutes a day, which doesn't allow me to make much progress at all on her signature.



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Does it have to be acnl related?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'd prefer it to be AC related. I'm gonna have to pass on this one since it would take a loooot of time to illustrate, it's a neat idea though. I could create one with pictures of them though. If you're interested.



_Moonblast_ said:


> Oh my god yes! Can I get a signature that says Mayor Lena from Puffles. As a whimsicott themed sig! Thanks! :3



Ooh~ Yes I'll try to make one since I really like whimsicott >w<


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 14, 2014)

Let me cry! Thank you so much! <3 how much do I owe?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 14, 2014)

_Moonblast_ said:


> Let me cry! Thank you so much! <3 how much do I owe?



Errr, anywhere from 50 to 100 tbt, whatever you're able to afford.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh, okay, if you knew it you could said it, I was waiting an slot for that TT. I was going to request one with sayaka but, uwu, the slots are full, next time!


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok I'll send 50 tbt. Thank you so much!


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 14, 2014)

wait, THERE IS AN SLOT OPEEN? Can you make a sig with sayaka maizono nad name maizono?


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 14, 2014)

So wait do I just order what I would like, I'm sorry I am used to the whole order form. So can I pay you in TBT?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 14, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> So wait do I just order what I would like, I'm sorry I am used to the whole order form. So can I pay you in TBT?



Yep~ Basically just like, what you'd like the signature to say, a theme and then I'll let you know if I'll do it or not


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 14, 2014)

I was interested in your text-type signature. Could you make it blue, water themed. Can the text Say "Antioch". And lastly can the "o" in Antioch be shaped like Pietro?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 14, 2014)

Done with _Moonblast_'s order~



Spoiler


----------



## Pearls (Sep 14, 2014)

Can I get a text signature thing that says Joan and could the O be shaped like the Pokemon Shinx? If you don't do Pokemon then just do anything please 
If your not doing this any more then just ignore my order xD


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Leaf. I've admired your work for some time now!

Not sure if there's still a slot opened for request (I see 1/2, but throwin' this in, just in case). If there is, may I request a typography signature (the ones you usually make, idk what to call it XD) for a forum signature? Freedom on color and stuff is all yours, of course. Though I prefer lighter, softer, pastel like colors. Text would say: " Gracelia " and maybe include one of my fav villagers, Sydney.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 14, 2014)

Um did you accept my order?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 14, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I'd prefer it to be AC related. I'm gonna have to pass on this one since it would take a loooot of time to illustrate, it's a neat idea though. I could create one with pictures of them though. If you're interested.



If you could do that I'd like that


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 14, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> Can I get a text signature thing that says Joan and could the O be shaped like the Pokemon Shinx? If you don't do Pokemon then just do anything please
> If your not doing this any more then just ignore my order xD



Ooh~ That sounds cute. I'll try and create it sometime this week.



Gracelia said:


> Hi Leaf. I've admired your work for some time now!
> 
> Not sure if there's still a slot opened for request (I see 1/2, but throwin' this in, just in case). If there is, may I request a typography signature (the ones you usually make, idk what to call it XD) for a forum signature? Freedom on color and stuff is all yours, of course. Though I prefer lighter, softer, pastel like colors. Text would say: " Gracelia " and maybe include one of my fav villagers, Sydney.



>W< This feels super like what I usually like to create so I'll go ahead and accept this and close up the slots. Unfortunately I won't be able to include the villager but I'll make it look super cute~



RJtheACPlayer said:


> Um did you accept my order?



No sorry, not doing villager signatures.



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> If you could do that I'd like that



I'll see if I have some time later today.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh ok, will you be doing them in the future?


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2014)

omg look at Leaf so popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


huehue i'm so lucky to have one of your sigs

That Whimsicott sig is adorable~ Moonblast get in here and gush over it with me


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 14, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Done with _Moonblast_'s order~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



-passes out-  Oh my god I'm crying!!! Thank you so much! It's amazing! Ugh I love you!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 14, 2014)

_Moonblast_ said:


> -passes out-  Oh my god I'm crying!!! Thank you so much! It's amazing! Ugh I love you!



>w<! So glad you liked it! Very happy with it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> omg look at Leaf so popular
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<3~*~*~*~ 

Hehehe I'm gonna have to get some artsies from you soon btw


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 15, 2014)

Just wanted to update on the status of a couple orders~

Gracelia, I'll work on your tomorrow. I'll get it to you by the end of the day. Also, Kawaii Cupcakes I'll see if I can't squeeze yours in there since it doesn't really require illustrator at all. And lastly if I have some time this week I'll try and complete your order Joan!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 15, 2014)

@Gracelia~

Hope you like it!



Spoiler


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you seen my request?


----------



## Sholee (Sep 15, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> @Gracelia~
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> ...



aww gracelia's is soooooo cute! loving the cat too


----------



## starlark (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi again! Could I request three separate texts? I can pay you TBT if necessary cus it's quite a lot!

If I could, then for the first I'd like to have a simple text saying "Ruffla" with a star silhouette in the middle of the a like we discussed last time if that's possible! that one can just have a starry night theme to it, idm 

For the next, I would like a victorian styled font with "Flora" in green and a red rose instead of the o. If it's possible I'd like random Latin as the background but if not, just do whatever you want with it!

the final one I'd also like a victorian styled font with "Robert" in dark blue with a wilted/black rose instead of the o. You can do whatever you think looks neat with it! 

I hope that isn't too much to ask ^^


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 15, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> @Gracelia~
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> ...



ugh
way too perfect
I LOVE ITTT, thank you so much!!!! /w\, ima be sending you a big tip <3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 15, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> ugh
> way too perfect
> I LOVE ITTT, thank you so much!!!! /w\, ima be sending you a big tip <3



Thank you!~ Much appreciated!

Also, if you want me to resize the signature to the size you have in your signature I can do that, since it looks a lil blurry >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also heads up, not taking requests anymore~ I'll try to open a slot or two each week.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 15, 2014)

wait so is it a yes or no to me

(sorry if I come off rude )


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> wait so is it a yes or no to me
> 
> (sorry if I come off rude )



It was a yes~ But I'll work on it whenever I get a chance. So, no cost unless you want to donate something once you see it.


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow looks awesome! Lurking for a slot next time.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 15, 2014)

ok! thx bb

definitely going to tip if its girls generation lol


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 16, 2014)

So~ decided to do a bit of a different update. So I haven't had much time to just sit at my computer and work on digital art, but during lectures I've been doodling A LOT in my notebook so I figured I'd share a bit of those since it's still art.

Anyway, here's some photos!



Spoiler





































So yeah~ That's my sort of traditional art style of the moment. It varies a lot since I'm always doodling.


----------



## starlark (Sep 16, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> So~ decided to do a bit of a different update. So I haven't had much time to just sit at my computer and work on digital art, but during lectures I've been doodling A LOT in my notebook so I figured I'd share a bit of those since it's still art.
> 
> Anyway, here's so photos!
> 
> ...



That's quite an interesting style!  I like your style, it's sort of grungy manga xD
Mine varies a lot too, but I guess my current style is "add red on their noses, lips and cheeks and hope it looks cute" lol


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 16, 2014)

starlark said:


> That's quite an interesting style!  I like your style, it's sort of grungy manga xD
> Mine varies a lot too, but I guess my current style is "add red on their noses, lips and cheeks and hope it looks cute" lol



Wow that label is actually really cute and totally fitting! Definitely, it's a grungy manga of sorts >W<. I never really make anything other than like weird looking characters. I'm starting to work on bodies a bit though since I'm getting better with overall faces, I think.


----------



## KKMikkalson (Sep 16, 2014)

I've seen some of your typography sigs around, and I've finally found you 
Would you make one for me please? 
Can it say Mayor Kayt of Kato, be bright greens and pinks, and have Puddles worked in somewhere? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## f11 (Sep 18, 2014)

Uhm Hi! Can I request a typography sig. Also happy Birthday!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 18, 2014)

KKMikkalson said:


> I've seen some of your typography sigs around, and I've finally found you
> Would you make one for me please?
> Can it say Mayor Kayt of Kato, be bright greens and pinks, and have Puddles worked in somewhere?
> Thank you so much!



Not taking requests currently! I'll see about opening a couple slots over the weekend.



C r y s t a l said:


> Uhm Hi! Can I request a typography sig. Also happy Birthday!



Same as before~ not taking requests :> Thanks though!


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 18, 2014)

Buy you saw my request?


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 18, 2014)

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP.  I really need a banner sig from you, like the pietro one you did for me..only cow themed. DRat.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hope you do requests again  lol I am so gready..


----------



## pengutango (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't think she's even taking requests right now.... -____-


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 18, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I don't think she's even taking requests right now.... -____-



Clearly. No need to get..blunt?


----------



## Raviuchiha (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi! I love your art! Could i get something with the name Ravi
Also could you somehow incorporate Snake into since he is my favourite Villager. Sort of like how you did on the name Luna 
Also could it be the color scheme of Snake so like purpleish i guess?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2014)

Instead of asking for signatures (the title of the thread will state when there's slots, btw) y'all should wish the qt Leaf a happy birthday

ヽ(? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## starlark (Sep 18, 2014)

Zane said:


> Instead of asking for signatures (the title of the thread will state when there's slots, btw) y'all should wish the qt Leaf a happy birthday
> 
> ヽ(? ▽ ` )ﾉ



ikr! your birthday only comes around once a year (hopefully) so spread the cheer, there's always going to be time for sloooots~


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 18, 2014)

ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY?????? HAVE A HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 18, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I don't think she's even taking requests right now.... -____-



I actually prefer going by they/them pronouns or just my name!~



Zane said:


> Instead of asking for signatures (the title of the thread will state when there's slots, btw) y'all should wish the qt Leaf a happy birthday
> 
> ヽ(? ▽ ` )ﾉ



Zaaaaaane <3333 Thank you friend :>>>



starlark said:


> ikr! your birthday only comes around once a year (hopefully) so spread the cheer, there's always going to be time for sloooots~



Thank yooouuuu! <3



Luckypinch said:


> ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY?????? HAVE A HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



:> Thaaaaaanks~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 18, 2014)

Have a fantastically wonderful b-day<3


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Man! Enjoy your fabulous day <3


----------



## KKMikkalson (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh! 
Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 19, 2014)

Opening up two slots, maybe 3. Just submit your request and I'll work on it~ Again, this is *not* *first come, first served*. 

I'll choose based on what seems enjoyable to work on.

Also I'll be closing down requests altogether after this since people keep requesting things and PM'ing/VM'ing me about it and it's just becoming a nuisance. 

Anyway~ Submit your orders!

*NOTE: If I don't respond to your order, it's because it just gets too tedious to respond to everyone. I'll notify those whose orders I'll be working on.*

*NOTE 2: Signatures are 50 to 100 tbt each depending on how complex they are~*


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 19, 2014)

Please leaf make a tipper themed sig that says a cow goes moo ;-; I need it for my cow themed shop </3


----------



## azukitan (Sep 19, 2014)

I would like to try my luck c:

Could I request a themed signature of my guinea pigs, Yogi and Boo Boo? Pictures of what they look like can be found *here*. Thank you very much for your consideration! <3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 19, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I would like to try my luck c:
> 
> Could I request a themed signature of my guinea pigs, Yogi and Boo? Pictures of what they look like can be found *here*. Thank you very much for your consideration! <3



Oh gosh~ They're so cute! I'll keep you posted, I'll have to try my hand at theming the signature around guinea pigs. Btw what did you want the text to read?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Please leaf make a tipper themed sig that says a cow goes moo ;-; I need it for my cow themed shop </3



Suuure~ I already have a tipper design that I created AGES ago so I can finally use it >W<. She's my favorite.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 19, 2014)

i was wondering if you could make me 2 banners for my town info page! (i'm willing to pay double!) i have 2 towns, so i'd like to have a header for them. my first town is amethyst, so i'd like something purple decorated with gems. my second town is moondust, so i'd like something gray/white and glowy. sorry if this is rude or too troublesome!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 19, 2014)

dragonair said:


> i was wondering if you could make me 2 banners for my town info page! (i'm willing to pay double!) i have 2 towns, so i'd like to have a header for them. my first town is amethyst, so i'd like something purple decorated with gems. my second town is moondust, so i'd like something gray/white and glowy. sorry if this is rude or too troublesome!



Oh gosh no don't worry~ It's only slightly bothersome when people pester me about orders when I'm not taking any >w<~

Also, yes! I like both of these ideas! I will work on them this weekend.

Alright for now I'll just cap it at that. If I get through one of the orders today I'll have another slot.

ORDERS
1. Luckypinch - Tipper signature 
2. dragonair - town-themed signature (gemstone + moon)
3. Azukitan - guinea pigs? (possibly, have to see if I can actually illustrate guinea pigs)


----------



## pengutango (Sep 19, 2014)

This is probably a silly request but I would like a corgi or penguin themed sig that says "Pengu." Both would be awesome, but I can understand that you're busy.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 19, 2014)

Also if I could get the people whose orders I'm completing to specify what you'd like it to read, that'd be phenomenal!


----------



## pengutango (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh drat, I just missed slots. D:


----------



## dragonair (Sep 19, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Also if I could get the people whose orders I'm completing to specify what you'd like it to read, that'd be phenomenal!


i'd just like mine to say Amethyst and Moondust! & thank you so much for accepting my request!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 19, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Oh gosh~ They're so cute! I'll keep you posted, I'll have to try my hand at theming the signature around guinea pigs. Btw what did you want the text to read?



Ahhh, a million thank yous for accepting my request! TuT <333

I was actually thinking the text could just be "Yogi and Boo Boo" (so uncreative, I know OTL), but you have full artistic freedom on what you want to do! Don't hesitate to experiment to your heart's content. I'm happy as long as you're inspired.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 19, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Ahhh, a million thank yous for accepting my request! TuT <333
> 
> I was actually thinking the text could just be "Yogi and Boo Boo" (so uncreative, I know OTL), but you have full artistic freedom on what you want to do! Don't hesitate to experiment to your heart's content. I'm happy as long as you're inspired.



;A; so much freedom!~ Okie. Well I'll keep ya posted! I'll try getting it done by Sunday :>


----------



## azukitan (Sep 19, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A; so much freedom!~ Okie. Well I'll keep ya posted! I'll try getting it done by Sunday :>



Haha, I hope it's to your benefit. And do take as long as you need; there's no rush intended. Thanks again!


----------



## starlark (Sep 20, 2014)

Nooooe! I missed out on a slot D:


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 20, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A; so much freedom!~ Okie. Well I'll keep ya posted! I'll try getting it done by Sunday :>


Bless you ;-; thanks so much <3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 20, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Bless you ;-; thanks so much <3



Btw what did you want the signature to say?


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 20, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Btw what did you want the signature to say?



A cow goes moo!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 20, 2014)

Decided to clear out old files from my harddrive and in the process I found a few TF2 illustrations I'd done almost 3-4 years ago (that is so crazy to me @_@). Anyway, figured I'd share them here~



Spoiler





































It was meant to be a series with all 9 of the mercenaries but never did finish it, unfortunately :<


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

woaaah those illustrations are really cool. I like the Soldier one a lot!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> woaaah those illustrations are really cool. I like the Soldier one a lot!



Thank you!!~ 

~~~

Done with Luckypinch's order~



Spoiler


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Those illustrations look like they could be official TF2 prints. I just showed my brother (who's a big TF2 gamer), and he thought they were rad


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 20, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Thank you!!~
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...



This legit made me simile  50 TBT correct? Thank you so much leaf.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 20, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> This legit made me simile  50 TBT correct? Thank you so much leaf.



Yerp~ Nice and simple design so it'd be 50 tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> Those illustrations look like they could be official TF2 prints. I just showed my brother (who's a big TF2 gamer), and he thought they were rad



Hehe thank you!~ //w\


----------



## Snype (Sep 20, 2014)

When you have slots open then please make me one.

I think your signatures are amazing.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 20, 2014)

Aww, luckypinch's sig is adorable. You're probably not taking requests anymore when you're done, but if you were feeling up to it, I have another sig in mind. :3 A penguin or corgi themed one. XD


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 20, 2014)

I would reopen but it's just too time consuming. I liked opening up slots randomly but to avoid confusion as to whether I'm taking requests or not I decided to just shut it down altogether~


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I would reopen but it's just too time consuming. I liked opening up slots randomly but to avoid confusion as to whether I'm taking requests or not I decided to just shut it down altogether~



so sad </3 this forum wasn't ready for your awesome signatures haha cx Will you still be updating your gallery? I like seeing your other work too.

you're back at 5 stars whoop


----------



## pengutango (Sep 20, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I would reopen but it's just too time consuming. I liked opening up slots randomly but to avoid confusion as to whether I'm taking requests or not I decided to just shut it down altogether~



That's saddening to hear, but it's understandable. :3 I'm glad I was able to get at least one piece from you. Hopefully, you'll still post some of your own work in the future, as it'd be nice to see.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> so sad </3 this forum wasn't ready for your awesome signatures haha cx Will you still be updating your gallery? I like seeing your other work too.
> 
> you're back at 5 stars whoop



Yes~~~ 5 stars GET! >W< And yeah, I'll update semi-regularly if I make anything interesting :>. (btw Zane I still owe you for the signature so hit me up!)



pengutango said:


> That's saddening to hear, but it's understandable. :3 I'm glad I was able to get at least one piece from you. Hopefully, you'll still post some of your own work in the future, as it'd be nice to see.



^_^~ Like I said, I'll update whenever I make anything interesting.


----------



## Snype (Sep 21, 2014)

Aw, that is disappointing. If only I had noticed your signatures earlier on.

Just let me know if you ever decide to make signatures again.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 22, 2014)

Finished dragonair's order~ This is the Amethyst themed signature. I'll work on the moon one later today or during the week when I have some time.



Spoiler


----------



## dragonair (Sep 22, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Finished dragonair's order~ This is the Amethyst themed signature. I'll work on the moon one later today or during the week when I have some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


aaaahhH ty I love it!! how much TBT would that be?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 22, 2014)

dragonair said:


> aaaahhH ty I love it!! how much TBT would that be?



Anywhere from 50-100 tbt


----------



## dragonair (Sep 22, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Anywhere from 50-100 tbt


I'll transfer 250 for both of them (if that's alright)!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 22, 2014)

Also completed Azukitan's order~

Idk, I decided to go for a different approach to your signature and I hope you like it!~ If you want me to change anything just lemme know



Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



dragonair said:


> I'll transfer 250 for both of them (if that's alright)!



//w\ thx for the tip! And, yeah sure if you feel comfortable paying that amount, it's all good~


----------



## azukitan (Sep 22, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Also completed Azukitan's order~
> 
> Idk, I decided to go for a different approach to your signature and I hope you like it!~ If you want me to change anything just lemme know
> 
> ...



H'omigosh, that is so adorable! Cutest thing I've seen all day :'D You did an excellent job! Thank you so much! <333


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 23, 2014)

@dragonair~ Hope you like it!



Spoiler
















Made two versions since I couldn't decide which one I liked best, so I thought I'd let you choose. Although in the end I think I like the second one better. :>


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh these are really nice! I'll up vote (if thats what you call it LOL) it!!!  don't worry, they all look great and don't deserve a down vote


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 23, 2014)

awwww, bummer. I haven't checked back from a sig. But I understand Illustrator is pretty time consuming and IRL is more important lol.

I'll still be checking when you update with  new work, I love looking at them. Good luck on  your endeavors in RL, and I hope you had and awesome birthday!


----------



## dragonair (Sep 23, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> @dragonair~ Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaHhh ty I love them!!!! i love the first one but the second one is a bit hazier which i love! thank you so so much!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 29, 2014)

It's been a while but, here's something new!

Zane requested a signature based on pumpkaboo~


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

Yesss omg look at it. ; u; 
Btw I was looking through your front page again and saw a bunch of your signatures I've never seen before  (For some reason I thought I saw all of them lol). Point was they were all really excellent, you definitely have a talent with graphic design!


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 1, 2014)

Zane said:


> Yesss omg look at it. ; u;
> Btw I was looking through your front page again and saw a bunch of your signatures I've never seen before  (For some reason I thought I saw all of them lol). Point was they were all really excellent, you definitely have a talent with graphic design!



>W<! Thanks, yeah some stuff I didn't publicize as much because they were art trades or I just didn't have the time to make a post or anything.

~~~

I made a Zelda signature, it's pretty generic so anyone is free to use it if they'd like! It was for the SOTW contest.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 1, 2014)

mayor leafs sigs bring me LIFE
if you are ever open again, i would kill for one. i frigging adore your graphics rip me ahhhh
KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK BB


----------



## starlark (Oct 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> mayor leafs sigs bring me LIFE
> if you are ever open again, i would kill for one. i frigging adore your graphics rip me ahhhh
> KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK BB



i'm going to get shot down for this but

*LEAF IS LOVE LEAF IS LIFE*

you now have my permission to kill me


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 1, 2014)

starlark said:


> i'm going to get shot down for this but
> 
> *LEAF IS LOVE LEAF IS LIFE*
> 
> you now have my permission to kill me



i laughed omfg
TRUUUUUU THOOOOO.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2014)

So pretty ;-;


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> mayor leafs sigs bring me LIFE
> if you are ever open again, i would kill for one. i frigging adore your graphics rip me ahhhh
> KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK BB





starlark said:


> i'm going to get shot down for this but
> 
> *LEAF IS LOVE LEAF IS LIFE*
> 
> you now have my permission to kill me





Shirohibiki said:


> i laughed omfg
> TRUUUUUU THOOOOO.



omg all of the quotes rn //v\\ making me blush~~~~~ You're all too (three) much <3

I saw some people taking like notes of requests that people have had and just completing them whenever they had time, so I might do something similar once I get in the groove of classes and all that. (which btw, I start tomorrow and I'm absolutely over it already)



Bunnee said:


> So pretty ;-;



<3333 Thank yooooou!~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 1, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> omg all of the quotes rn //v\\ making me blush~~~~~ You're all too (three) much <3
> 
> I saw some people taking like notes of requests that people have had and just completing them whenever they had time, so I might do something similar once I get in the groove of classes and all that. (which btw, I start tomorrow and I'm absolutely over it already)
> 
> ...



i wouldnt want you to push yourself, dear! uAu at least let me pay you orz
and best of luck with classes!


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i wouldnt want you to push yourself, dear! uAu at least let me pay you orz
> and best of luck with classes!



Thank yoooou! Yeah, I'll see about it. I love designing so it'd give me a way to de-stress and get away from work/classes. Stay tuned >w<!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 1, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Thank yoooou! Yeah, I'll see about it. I love designing so it'd give me a way to de-stress and get away from work/classes. Stay tuned >w<!



yesyes, will do!! *w* cant wait!! -sits and wags tail patiently-


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 3, 2014)

Yoooo~ So a quick update regarding my thread.

I decided that I'd do something similar to what mew does on their art thread where basically I'll have a list of orders that people have given me and I'll draw a few at random when I have some time to work on signature. Most likely these will be free or donation based. It'd be awesome to get a donation but don't feel pressured to, especially since these might take a while.

So yeah, leave your requests!~


----------



## doveling (Oct 3, 2014)

Yay! i'd like to but in an order!
200tbt for a sig that says 'peony'
stylized with Whitney & a daisy (flower)


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh also, feel free to request anything. I still feel a lot more comfortable with animal crossing themed stuff but I can give anything a shot so~


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm feeling really lazy so may I just quote my previous post? uvu


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 3, 2014)

Merp yea just copy/paste if you wanna


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> Hi again! Could I request three separate texts? I can pay you TBT if necessary cus it's quite a lot!
> 
> If I could, then for the first I'd like to have a simple text saying "Ruffla" with a star silhouette in the middle of the a like we discussed last time if that's possible! that one can just have a starry night theme to it, idm
> 
> ...



I'm so greedy qAq


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm so greedy qAq



Okie~ Noted that in the OP. Just a heads up tho, I'll only complete one of these if your name gets picked :>

I'll pick a name probably tomorrow or Saturday morning.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 3, 2014)

Never got one when you were open, so would gladly pay for one if I got chosen

Would like it to say "Kitten" with Rosie's face on the "e" and perhaps a cat tail on the "n"? I would like it with her colors if possible. Would also like it possibly to be 500x200<3

Just going to put this here in case I do get picked, your typography is lovely<3


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't know if you're open, I request, if It's closed it's understable! 

Could you do a Sig of "Gregriii" Foxy Themed?

Here's foxy: http://applejack.ponychan.net/chan/files/src/140924381783.png


----------



## Bird (Oct 3, 2014)

Add me to the lists of requests! c:

I want to request Bird again, but this time, I want something with Apollo, Pierce, Avery, Keaton, Celia, Sterling, Frank, Amelia and my *Birdsona* in it. I hope this request wasn't too stressful for you. And sorry if it was. ^^


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Just to be clear I think Leafy HAS opened up requests but they'll (idk he/ she xD) put all our names into a random generator and choose which one they work on. 
This way it's more fair!


----------



## Bird (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> Just to be clear I think Leafy HAS opened up requests but they'll (idk he/ she xD) put all our names into a random generator and choose which one they work on.
> This way it's more fair!



Ah, I didn't see that. Thanks for telling me! Yeah, it is fair for them so that they wont get swamped with requests.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 3, 2014)

OOOO leaf! please enter me too!

I would like a banner for a villager cycling thread 


"Carousel Cycling"

and possibly incorporate more than 1 villager into it?

these are my dreamies (you can use any of these )
marshal
molly
ruby
ankha
shari
fang
kevin
drago
stitches

will update this post~


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2014)

*hula hoops on ur thread*

yessssss more sigs from Leaf !  I'd be greedy and toss my hat in but  I have no ideas bahahah


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 3, 2014)

Ooohh Leaf opened requests? Well, don't mind if I try to enter into the random draw too! ♡___♡

I'd like to request a typography siggy like last time, but it would be Holiday themed for my town, "Lunaris"? I really love the winter time and holiday time (christmas yey). I'm not really picky and usually give the artist all freedom and control to do whatever they want. Hope thats okay~


----------



## pengutango (Oct 3, 2014)

OMG! I'd love to enter for a shot for another chance for a sig!

Totally reposting *my last one*, since I missed out on slots last time~ 

*This is probably a silly request but I would like a corgi or penguin themed sig that says "Pengu." Both would be awesome, but I can understand that you're busy. *


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 3, 2014)

SCREEC HES OMG HI LEAF.....
i will offer TBT for mine since the only thing i can really think of is a little more complicated
Text: "Nikki"
Graphic: would you mind doing a simple headshot, sort of like how you did link's head, of either my character ichigo or bridgette?
Colors: whatever you see fit! qvq

if thats too complicated please let me know and i will change it~ THANK YOU SO MUCH DEARIE, YOURE A DOLL <3333


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> SCREEC HES OMG HI LEAF.....
> i will offer TBT for mine since the only thing i can really think of is a little more complicated
> Text: "Nikki"
> Graphic: would you mind doing a simple headshot, sort of like how you did link's head, of either my character ichigo or bridgette?
> ...



THE LEAFPOCALYPSE IS UPON US


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> Just to be clear I think Leafy HAS opened up requests but they'll (idk he/ she xD) put all our names into a random generator and choose which one they work on.
> This way it's more fair!



Yeah, this way more people can get their signature. Also, my preferred gender pronoun is they/them, so thank you for not assuming either or! <3

~~~~



Sholee said:


> OOOO leaf! please enter me too!
> 
> I would like a banner for a villager cycling thread





Gracelia said:


> Ooohh Leaf opened requests? Well, don't mind if I try to enter into the random draw too! ♡___♡
> 
> I'd like to request a typography siggy like last time, but it would be Holiday themed for my town, "Lunaris"? I really love the winter time and holiday time (christmas yey). I'm not really picky and usually give the artist all freedom and control to do whatever they want. Hope thats okay~





pengutango said:


> OMG! I'd love to enter for a shot for another chance for a sig!
> 
> Totally reposting *my last one*, since I missed out on slots last time~
> 
> *This is probably a silly request but I would like a corgi or penguin themed sig that says "Pengu." Both would be awesome, but I can understand that you're busy. *





Shirohibiki said:


> SCREEC HES OMG HI LEAF.....
> i will offer TBT for mine since the only thing i can really think of is a little more complicated
> Text: "Nikki"
> Graphic: would you mind doing a simple headshot, sort of like how you did link's head, of either my character ichigo or bridgette?
> ...



I'm adding all of these orders on the main post with a link back to your request post. I'll choose one tomorrow or Sunday hopefully! If not I'll just choose as time opens up in my schedule.

~~~



starlark said:


> THE LEAFPOCALYPSE IS UPON US



XD



Zane said:


> *hula hoops on ur thread*
> 
> yessssss more sigs from Leaf !  I'd be greedy and toss my hat in but  I have no ideas bahahah



<3333

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also @_@ my thread has had over 7,000 views on it!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 3, 2014)

thank you so much! you deserve the attention bb <3 if i wasnt awful at drawing short hair id draw your mayor rip...


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 4, 2014)

Drew two numbers today 3 & 9~ Which means Kairi-Kitten + Shirohibiki's requests were chosen. I started work on Kairi's already so I'll be posting that soon. I'll work on Shirohibiki's later today/tomorrow :>


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Ooh wow! Can't wait to see them 
Their requests are interesting ^^

Also: can we re enter and if so do we have to requote?  don't mind, honestly!


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> Ooh wow! Can't wait to see them
> Their requests are interesting ^^
> 
> Also: can we re enter and if so do we have to requote?  don't mind, honestly!



I just removed the two people whose orders were chosen, so no need to re-enter. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okie~ So. I made two versions of your Rosie signature Kairi~ I hope you like at least one of them ;A;



Spoiler


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 4, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I just removed the two people whose orders were chosen, so no need to re-enter. :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OMGOSH<3<3 I love them both, but especially the top one<(^_^)>I would gladly pay you however much you think it is worth


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 4, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMGOSH<3<3 I love them both, but especially the top one<(^_^)>I would gladly pay you however much you think it is worth



I already VM'd you but I figure I'd let everyone know that I've decided to make all of these signatures for free, unless the person who requested decides to donate bells~ :>


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 4, 2014)

Oooh you're open again? Well... gosh will BirdsAreCoolYo fit? If my username is too long... can you find a nickname or something? Something with Robin in it. For colors.... whatever goes with Robin's color scheme.


----------



## Bird (Oct 4, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Oooh you're open again? Well... gosh will BirdsAreCoolYo fit? If my username is too long... can you find a nickname or something? Something with Robin in it. For colors.... whatever goes with Robin's color scheme.



They aren't taking requests now, but a raffle you could say. They already drew the first two, so they might draw another when they have time available.

Though if you are lucky enough, you can get your sig. This doesn't mean: "they are not taking requests, so why are you putting descriptions?" but more of a "put the description and just wait to be drawn." If I am right.


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 4, 2014)

Bird said:


> They aren't taking requests now, but a raffle you could say. They already drew the first two, so they might draw another when they have time available.
> 
> Though if you are lucky enough, you can get your sig. This doesn't mean: "they are not taking requests, so why are you putting descriptions?" but more of a "put the description and just wait to be drawn." If I am right.





BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Oooh you're open again? Well... gosh will BirdsAreCoolYo fit? If my username is too long... can you find a nickname or something? Something with Robin in it. For colors.... whatever goes with Robin's color scheme.



Yeee~ Like Bird said, just leave a request and I'll draw more stuff later on. I'll link your request to the OP tho.


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 5, 2014)

Are you taking in requests for drawings for the next round now?  just curious

if yes: can you do one that says Stina, in mulberry/gold colors. With some flowers or four leaf clovers.

If not: then ignore lol!!


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 5, 2014)

Stina said:


> Are you taking in requests for drawings for the next round now?  just curious
> 
> if yes: can you do one that says Stina, in mulberry/gold colors. With some flowers or four leaf clovers.
> 
> If not: then ignore lol!!



I'm saving all the requests I get now and every once in a while I'll draw one or two numbers at random and make those. But, I'll add you to the list!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also update on Shirohibiki's order~ I haven't had a chance to start on it, got busy with work so yeaaaah. Hopefully I'll have some downtime next weekend.


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 5, 2014)

awesome thanks!


----------



## Axeler137 (Oct 5, 2014)

If we are put on the list, would you want us to pay for it? I see Free Requests but I also saw that a couple people payed for their request.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I'm saving all the requests I get now and every once in a while I'll draw one or two numbers at random and make those. But, I'll add you to the list!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also update on Shirohibiki's order~ I haven't had a chance to start on it, got busy with work so yeaaaah. Hopefully I'll have some downtime next weekend.



oh please cutie, take as long as you need ;v; <3 there is no rush on my end~! and thank you so so so so much!!! im so honored ahhhh


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 5, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> If we are put on the list, would you want us to pay for it? I see Free Requests but I also saw that a couple people payed for their request.



No~ It's free but people can choose to donate if they'd like. You're not required to :>


----------



## Axeler137 (Oct 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> No~ It's free but people can choose to donate if they'd like. You're not required to :>



Oh well I can donate 200 TBT for my name Axeler with a Pokemon type theme and black and blue colors.
Does that work? :0


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 6, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Oh well I can donate 200 TBT for my name Axeler with a Pokemon type theme and black and blue colors.
> Does that work? :0



You're free to donate once you've received the artwork. But donating doesn't increase your chances of getting picked. ^_^


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 6, 2014)

Aww this look really nice! Too bad the list is full ;3; I'll subscribe to this thread and wait till you're more free~
Great work!


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 6, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> Aww this look really nice! Too bad the list is full ;3; I'll subscribe to this thread and wait till you're more free~
> Great work!



Oh actually there's currently no limit on the list. I'll make sure and add a few empty spots so that others don't get confused about that. ^_^ Feel free to request.


----------



## Axeler137 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> You're free to donate once you've received the artwork. But donating doesn't increase your chances of getting picked. ^_^



Oh I'm fine with that! Really excited and admire your work!


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Major Leaf!  . I would love to be added to the list.  Just "Skyfall", and whatever you think is pretty, although i am partial to pinks and purples... And flowers!  . You are doing a great job, i am starting to see your sigs everywhere, and its always so pretty.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 6, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Oh actually there's currently no limit on the list. I'll make sure and add a few empty spots so that others don't get confused about that. ^_^ Feel free to request.



Oh my, 20 slots!  You're too kind ;_; then I hope my request isn't too hard: The text is Aya and it's themed after Kabuki or Kiki with their color scheme, whichever is easier for you! I'd prefer Kabuki but his red marks might be hard and if so, Kiki is fine! I'm not sure about everything else so I'll leave it up to you.

Thank you ❤❤❤


----------



## babyJ (Oct 6, 2014)

Can I get "elia" (I'd like the 'e' to be lowercase, but I'm not sure if that'd look good so capital or lowercase, whichever looks better >< ) with pastel pink/purple with a tiara above the text if possible? ♥♥


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 8, 2014)

can i make an edit to my request? i just want it to be gradient/ombre mulberry and gold tones,  very fallish


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello bae, can I get the one and only Mercedes in a Haunter theme //hides


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi! Can I please have "Iwatobi" in light blue? Sort of like a blue that reminds you of the beach if that makes sense owo 
I'd like [ this ] incorporated into one of the letters.
And I'd like "Mayor Kayla" under the larger text, like you have in [ this ].
 Thank you so much <3


----------



## Axeler137 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey Mayor Leaf, did you see my request?


----------



## starlark (Oct 8, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Hey Mayor Leaf, did you see my request?


I'm not sure if you saw, but Mayor Leaf isn't going to go through requests like you would normally. They're going to put all our names in a generator and that will decide whose request they'll work on


----------



## Axeler137 (Oct 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm not sure if you saw, but Mayor Leaf isn't going to go through requests like you would normally. They're going to put all our names in a generator and that will decide whose request they'll work on



Oh I understand that. Does that apply just having our name put down on the list? If that's the case, then don't mind me!


----------



## starlark (Oct 8, 2014)

I think so! That's what I got from it, you'll have to ask Leafy xD


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 8, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Oh I understand that. Does that apply just having our name put down on the list? If that's the case, then don't mind me!



Yeah~ If you wanna just leave down the details of your request, I'll add your name to the list and link that post onto the main post.


----------



## Axeler137 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Yeah~ If you wanna just leave down the details of your request, I'll add your name to the list and link that post onto the main post.



Oh thanks!
Just wanted the name 'Axeler' with colors blue/black and sorta Pokemon themed (shiny umbreon)


----------



## Pearls (Oct 10, 2014)

Could I get one saying Joan and themed like the Pokemon Shinx please? If you don't want to, that's fine  (I think I posted this request before, like last month but whatever... )


----------



## Mango (Oct 10, 2014)

hi!! i just want a pietro theme tht says "Ryker". ty C:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 11, 2014)

May I please order a Amethyst themed one that says 'Owl' or 'Penguin'? (or both) Whatever you want is fine! ^^


----------



## f11 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi. If you're not too busy may I request a typography sig that spells out Crystal and the villager Static being one of the letters?


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 13, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> Could I get one saying Joan and themed like the Pokemon Shinx please? If you don't want to, that's fine  (I think I posted this request before, like last month but whatever... )





Mango said:


> hi!! i just want a pietro theme tht says "Ryker". ty C:





The Hidden Owl said:


> May I please order a Amethyst themed one that says 'Owl' or 'Penguin'? (or both) Whatever you want is fine! ^^





C r y s t a l said:


> Hi. If you're not too busy may I request a typography sig that spells out Crystal and the villager Static being one of the letters?



Eeep~ I'll add all of these to the waiting list, which is officially full.

Also just a heads up, I didn't have any time this weekend because of my studio assignment. I had to do a ton of practicing with tones and textures, which was a bunch of fun, might post the final results here.

Hopefully this weekend I have some time!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 13, 2014)

Awww i missed it


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you think you could make a title/logo for my art shop? (You can find it in my sig)I'd like it to be all spacey. I'll also give you some creative freedom to do basically whatever you want. Thanks in advance!




Oep. Nevermind, saw that the waiting list was full.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 13, 2014)

Is there a reason that [ mine ] isn't on the waiting list? I understand that you are very busy, and if you can't do mine, it's totally fine.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 13, 2014)

guys this is a hobby not a job- let them breathe knowing that when they come back theyll have a ton of requests


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 13, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Is there a reason that [ mine ] isn't on the waiting list? I understand that you are very busy, and if you can't do mine, it's totally fine.



Woops~ I must've just missed it whenever I added the orders for that day. I'll add you right away~



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> guys this is a hobby not a job- let them breathe knowing that when they come back theyll have a ton of requests




<3~~~


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 13, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> guys this is a hobby not a job- let them breathe knowing that when they come back theyll have a ton of requests



I know that, which is why I said that if they couldn't get to my request I was fine with it. If he chose not to do it because my request was to complicated, I wanted to know why for future reference. So I wouldn't ask someone else to do something complicated in the same manner. 
I also asked because it seemed to me like my request was missed. But again, if they don't get to it, I'm not going to through a fit and I won't get mad about it.


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 14, 2014)

Eeeep~ So I've been super busy with life, haven't had a chance to do much in the way of the requests. Here's a sketch from my notebook and also a lil watercolor doodle thing.



Spoiler


----------



## quartztho (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello there  How are you? 
Is it perhaps possible if you could do just Courtney of Spain in the one you did for the town 'Faraway'? But with Wendy?  <3 I wouldn't expect you to do a 'Freya' one for Wendy but if its possible I would like freak from excitement because you are literally my favourite artist on TBT and I just love your work so much and <3 I will attempt drawing your mayor although I insist on getting nothing in return as I art pretty much sucks, especially compared to all the artists on here xD 
If you don't want to do any of this thank you for reading and leave me being a weirdo in my own random corner xD I will update this with some terrible art from me a little later, when I've finished it ^-^

UPDATE: I tried xD



Spoiler: My fail drawing


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh Wow! I would be tickled pink to be wait listed for a super cool signature! I need to ponder the many options and then update this post.


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

Just to reinforce this, even if you're on a waiting list you're not going to have an automatic chance at getting picked. Mayor Leaf will go through the requests they feel comfortable with


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 15, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eeeep~ So I've been super busy with life, haven't had a chance to do much in the way of the requests. Here's a sketch from my notebook and also a lil watercolor doodle thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



really cute sketches!!! i like your style DD


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> really cute sketches!!! i like your style DD



Eeee~ ;A; thanks! I'm gonna try and illustrate one of them later today, see how it translates to digital art.

Also, sorry about your request! I keep fiddling with it but nothing's turning out right :|


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 15, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eeee~ ;A; thanks! I'm gonna try and illustrate one of them later today, see how it translates to digital art.
> 
> Also, sorry about your request! I keep fiddling with it but nothing's turning out right :|



wahhh dont apologize, seriously!! do whatever you want ;v; i feel bad if it was too complicated orz/////////


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 15, 2014)

Working on illustrating a sketch from earlier. Idk, think it's looking alright-ish.



Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 15, 2014)

i love how clean your lines are @n@ thats adorable omg qvq!!!


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i love how clean your lines are @n@ thats adorable omg qvq!!!



Thank you! I freakin' love illustrator >W< It just makes everything look SO CRISP. I'm gonna try sketching one of your characters in my weird grungy manga style and then putting it in illustrator. I think that might work a bit better.


----------



## quartztho (Oct 16, 2014)

How do you draw so good? Ugh! That is so amazing!


----------



## Sholee (Oct 16, 2014)

patiently waiting! i can't wait to see what you make next


----------



## Mango (Oct 16, 2014)

i aM ON THE WAITING LIST, THANK YU


----------



## Sholee (Oct 17, 2014)

drew this for you! 
*coughmaybeabribecough*​


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 17, 2014)

Sholee said:


> drew this for you!
> *coughmaybeabribecough*​



omg ;A;!!! I love it, hehe. I'll send some TBT your way. Unfortunately even if I accepted it as a bribe, I just haven't found any time for working on these requests. I feel super bad! :\ 

Sorry for the extreme wait everyone, I'll get around to completeing requests eventually.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 17, 2014)

awww you didn't have to pay for it!!


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 17, 2014)

Sholee said:


> awww you didn't have to pay for it!!



!! Nooo, your time is valuable :> And I truly loved it so I just wanted to repay you for the lovely gift :>


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm drawing your mayor, in a peach suit!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

If possible maybe you could draw something for me too? I'd really like one of those texts with my town name and Marina in it somewhere!!! My town name is Atlantis, and your drawing should be done by tonight. But if you don't want to make me a text thats fine and you can just have the drawing.  Not even sure how well it'll come out as I'm on the newer side to the drawing world. Like I didn't first draw today, but drawing mayors and OCS are new.


----------



## Sonikku (Oct 17, 2014)

Your work looks incredible. How much do you charge?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 17, 2014)

Sonikku said:


> Your work looks incredible. How much do you charge?



I think they are free >_< According to the shop name


----------



## buuunii (Oct 17, 2014)

Man I wish i had time to do an art trade >.<
Your art is so cool


----------



## Mango (Oct 17, 2014)

actually, can mine be a pietro themed one that says Mango?
or Radical, whichever


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 17, 2014)

I finished your art! 





 I think it came out ok since I'm new to digital drawing/coloring!


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 17, 2014)

So I found a lil bit of a time to complete a request. I selected another requests since I'm still sort of struggling with Shiro's (SORRY ;A; ), but anyway this time it was Stina. Hope you like it!

EDIT: removed the photo cos the shadow was too strong ;A; i'll reup later tonight


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 17, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> So I found a lil bit of a time to complete a request. I selected another requests since I'm still sort of struggling with Shiro's (SORRY ;A, but anyway this time it was Stina. Hope you like it!
> 
> EDIT: removed the photo cos the shadow was too strong ;A; i'll reup later tonight



ITS OK BB DO YOU NEED ME TO ASK FOR SOMETHING ELSE??? seriously omg i feel so bad for giving you trouble


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ITS OK BB DO YOU NEED ME TO ASK FOR SOMETHING ELSE??? seriously omg i feel so bad for giving you trouble



Eeee~ Idk, if you have other requests I could try those? ;A; i just feel bad changing it up on you but I'm just butchering your characters over here.

also here's Stina's signature :>



Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I finished your art!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh also forgot to thank you for this~ ^_^ I love getting doodles from everyone


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eeee~ Idk, if you have other requests I could try those? ;A; i just feel bad changing it up on you but I'm just butchering your characters over here.
> 
> also here's Stina's signature :>
> 
> ...


new graphics from Leaf 


That WW sky tho. ~nostalgia


Spoiler



that one without the background was cute n minimalist ;3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 18, 2014)

ummm, could you theme it after my fursona then? o: her colors i mean, with the text still saying "Nikki"?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)/ (under animal crossing pairing/fursona)


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ummm, could you theme it after my fursona then? o: her colors i mean, with the text still saying "Nikki"?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)/ (under animal crossing pairing/fursona)



Oooh~ I think I can make this work! Sorry again ;A;

Also thanks Zane~ I might reupload it idk I was feeling so indecisive with the signatures.


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 19, 2014)

Finally got around to making myself a new signature. ;A;


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 19, 2014)

Bahaha, nice signature Leaf! Perfect for youuu.

On an unrelated note: have you ever had a crisp white nectarine / peach? They are _sososoos_ delicious.


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 19, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Bahaha, nice signature Leaf! Perfect for youuu.
> 
> On an unrelated note: have you ever had a crisp white nectarine / peach? They are _sososoos_ delicious.



Yes! They're super refreshing. I had one earlier this summer and it was soooo yummy. It's a shame they're hard to find in my area :<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Decided to make a different version that shows off the background a bit more. Instead of making the background transparent, I made the text region transparent :>


----------



## neon-tetra (Oct 19, 2014)

Oooh! I really like your new sig. Perhaps, if you wanted to include text, you can make can make the inside of your text the same as the background, but with a different opacity or maybe a color overlay? My wording is weird and I can't explain things well. I can probably show you what I mean, if I can do something quickly >_<


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh my goddd your new signature looks great (all three versions ;p) Love how you did the sky.

Also your gallery has passed 10,000 views ayyyy


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 19, 2014)

neon-tetra said:


> Oooh! I really like your new sig. Perhaps, if you wanted to include text, you can make can make the inside of your text the same as the background, but with a different opacity or maybe a color overlay? My wording is weird and I can't explain things well. I can probably show you what I mean, if I can do something quickly >_<



Ooh, I see what you're saying! I'll have to try something like that out. 



Zane said:


> Oh my goddd your new signature looks great (all three versions ;p) Love how you did the sky.
> 
> Also your gallery has passed 10,000 views ayyyy



;A;! That's a lot of views omfg


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 19, 2014)

I LOVE THE SIG!!! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 19, 2014)

leafy-senpai deserves ALL THE VIEWS
rad new sig bb <3


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 21, 2014)

SHIRO!

I finally got around to finishing your request >W<, it only took me a lifetime~

I hope you like it! 



Spoiler


----------



## starlark (Oct 21, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> SHIRO!
> 
> I finally got around to finishing your request >W<, it only took me a lifetime~
> 
> ...



 that's really cute! omfg it works perfectly with the picture as well <3333
you never fail to impress me!


----------



## Sholee (Oct 21, 2014)

i enjoy seeing the all the new creations~!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 21, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> SHIRO!
> 
> I finally got around to finishing your request >W<, it only took me a lifetime~
> 
> ...



WHOA OMG THIS WAS MORE THAN I COULDVE EXPECTED OMG!!!!///YELLS
ITS SO BEAUTIFUL AND LOVELY OMG OMG OMG,,,,,,,,, I ABSOLUTELY ADORE IT!!!!! THANK YOU SO SO MUCH OH MY GOD QAQ!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEE <33333333


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 21, 2014)

A lil self-portrait of myself as an animal crossing villager >W<. It's actually fairly accurate which makes me very happy.






Might make this my avatar~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 21, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> A lil self-portrait of myself as an animal crossing villager >W<. It's actually fairly accurate which makes me very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh god this is adorable
i love your art so much qq


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god this is adorable
> i love your art so much qq



Agreed this so much<3


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god this is adorable
> i love your art so much qq





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Agreed this so much<3



*blushes* //w\

I also finally came up with a signature for whenever I do non-signature commissions. I think it's very me in my design aesthetic >w<!~

I was thinking of maybe doing an art auction over thanksgiving, since I'll have a few days off. Something kinda like what Shiro did way back when~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 21, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> *blushes* //w\
> 
> I also finally came up with a signature for whenever I do non-signature commissions. I think it's very me in my design aesthetic >w<!~
> 
> I was thinking of maybe doing an art auction over thanksgiving, since I'll have a few days off. Something kinda like what Shiro did way back when~



you should!!! youll make so much omg,,
once i get out of this awful artblock i may do another auction uAu idk


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> you should!!! youll make so much omg,,
> once i get out of this awful artblock i may do another auction uAu idk



>w<! Yeah I'd be really excited to do it. Tempted to put it up sometime soon since I'm feeling extremely creative + I want to start a little project outside of my classwork.

Stay tuned! If I do post an auction it'll be under the marketplace, so I'll make sure to update here.


----------



## catarinalucio (Oct 28, 2014)

Woah. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Bird (Oct 28, 2014)

You and Shiro are going to make me poor from your art auctions, lol.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 28, 2014)

Bird said:


> You and Shiro are going to make me poor from your art auctions, lol.



I'm saving early for them. It's hard to resist temptation >:[

Can't wait to see your new creations, Leaf!


----------



## Bird (Oct 28, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I'm saving early for them. It's hard to resist temptation >:[
> 
> Can't wait to see your new creations, Leaf!



Yes. Earn TBT, waste them and give them to evil artists. lol, not that any artist is evil...

I might have to pass these auctions because who knows what comes to TBT in the latter.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 28, 2014)

Leafs work is amazing and has inspired me to practice in Illustrator and Photoshop more! Im so jealous of Zanes Pumpkaboo Sig! Its so cute! > w <


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 28, 2014)

Waaah!~ This thread has been a bit dead lately, I'm sorry y'all! I'm too busy with midterms and stuff like that so I haven't had too much time to just make designs~

Definitely stay tuned for an auction closer to thanksgiving since I've got basically a week to spare :> Hopefully I'll get through a couple requests before then though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also thank you all for the lovely comments as usual >W< <33333


----------



## Aradai (Oct 28, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Waaah!~ This thread has been a bit dead lately, I'm sorry y'all! I'm too busy with midterms and stuff like that so I haven't had too much time to just make designs~
> 
> Definitely stay tuned for an auction closer to thanksgiving since I've got basically a week to spare :> Hopefully I'll get through a couple requests before then though.
> 
> ...


aw that sounds horrible. I wish you the best though! take all the time you need.


----------



## g u a v a (Nov 5, 2014)

Baaaah~ So I'm unfortunately going to have to close my gallery thread for a while since I don't seem to be getting a whole lot of time to work on these requests and I hate to leave all of you hanging. 

My apologies to everyone who requested art and didn't get a piece :<~ Hope you'll understand though! <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Baaaah~ So I'm unfortunately going to have to close my gallery thread for a while since I don't seem to be getting a whole lot of time to work on these requests and I hate to leave all of you hanging.
> 
> My apologies to everyone who requested art and didn't get a piece :<~ Hope you'll understand though! <3


Aww it's ok! I hope you have some time to relax soon...


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 5, 2014)

Closed by request. If you ever want it reopened, don't hesitate to report this post and ask. Hope the midterms went well for you!


----------



## g u a v a (Jun 3, 2015)

Weeeee~ Kinda sorta back-ish. I'm finally at the end of the school year so I've been using my study breaks to get back into drawing and animal crossing when I have time.

Figured I'd post a few of my sketches from these past months. I haven't had the time to use illustrator in a long time so I've settled for good ol' pen+paper and colored pencils. 



Spoiler










































Also, I'm in love with the artwork/colors/everything for the upcoming Animal Crossing game so I made myself a quickie signature since my beautiful santa signature from Zane was a lil outdated hehe.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll do art for you, if you'd like...<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh my goodness, your backkkk *attacks*

Very lovely sketches!


----------



## Aradai (Jun 3, 2015)

your sketches are beautiful, i love the colors. you really improved a lot!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 4, 2015)

welcome back!!!


----------



## g u a v a (Jun 4, 2015)

Eeee~ Thanks everyone! I think I might open a couple slots for requests. Kinda wanna try a different style of villager signature if people are still interested :> 

I'll go ahead and open up two slots for now!~


----------



## Zane (Jun 4, 2015)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eeee~ Thanks everyone! I think I might open a couple slots for requests. Kinda wanna try a different style of villager signature if people are still interested :>
> 
> I'll go ahead and open up two slots for now!~



**TAKES THEM BOTH**

jk good to see your gallery open again!! :D Your sketches and new sig look fab, I'm interested to see any new villager signatures from you!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 5, 2015)

eep i can't find a form but maybe one that says candyland with a couple of my villagers mixed in? or you could do just one, my villagers are poppy, molly, chrissy, wolfgang, rudy, fang, whitney, beau, deirdre, and mint. i just request that you don't put in fang in there because idk how long he'll be my dreamy, same with chrissy >.< i can add 250 tbt to it if you'd like, i know it's not much but idk how much i owe artists right now so i don't want to be in debt. i have no specification for theme, you can choose c: aslkdjf i have no clue what i'm saying lol, i just love your art. thank you so much for considering!


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm in love with your typography, gosh ♥ //dies at the fabulous everything

And since this seems to be open ??? I think? Could I possibly request a signature styled after Ankha that reads Luminescence, or if that's too long you can shorten it to Lumi or Lumi?re or even Quixotic/Quix? Thank you very much for considering~​


----------



## g u a v a (Jun 5, 2015)

Zane said:


> **TAKES THEM BOTH**
> 
> jk good to see your gallery open again!! :D Your sketches and new sig look fab, I'm interested to see any new villager signatures from you!



~*~*~ Zaaaaane! There's always a spot for you hehe :>



cheezyfries said:


> eep i can't find a form but maybe one that says candyland with a couple of my villagers mixed in? or you could do just one, my villagers are poppy, molly, chrissy, wolfgang, rudy, fang, whitney, beau, deirdre, and mint. i just request that you don't put in fang in there because idk how long he'll be my dreamy, same with chrissy >.< i can add 250 tbt to it if you'd like, i know it's not much but idk how much i owe artists right now so i don't want to be in debt. i have no specification for theme, you can choose c: aslkdjf i have no clue what i'm saying lol, i just love your art. thank you so much for considering!





Luminescence said:


> I'm in love with your typography, gosh ♥ //dies at the fabulous everything
> 
> And since this seems to be open ??? I think? Could I possibly request a signature styled after Ankha that reads Luminescence, or if that's too long you can shorten it to Lumi or Lumi?re or even Quixotic/Quix? Thank you very much for considering~​



Okies~ I'll get around to starting these two tonight. Hopefully I'll be done soon~ I'll send the two of you a PM when your signatures are done :>


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 5, 2015)

Ah man these are so cool! Hopefully I can grab a slot in the future!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome back! Your sigs are adorable >w<


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 5, 2015)

May I please have a slot? If not, may I be on the waiting list?

I would love a typography signature of "Kayla" with Diana (ACNL), Mew (Pokemon), or Togepi (Pokemon) mixed in! Thank you for your consideration, I've always been so jealous of Zane!! (':


----------



## doveling (Jun 5, 2015)

ehh im real happy you're back! was a big fan of your sigs <3


----------

